# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Klinikempfehlung Prostatakarzinom/Welch ein Unsinn!

## DrSchlick

Man mags ja garnicht mehr lesen, welche Idiotie und mit welchem Nihilismus an dieses sehr ernste Thema herangegangen wird.
Man muss jetzt etwas anderes essen - dann wird es schon gut werden - in welcher Welt leben wir, ist ein bischen Krebs ( 1 Stanze ) jetzt besser als 3 positive?, 7 positive besser als 9 positive auf der Gegenseite?, sollte man da die neurovaskulä#re Struktur erhalten, wo, wie, bei welchem Gleason Score eine Lymphadenektomie oder vielleicht doch nicht, wie ist das mit Lymphocelen? Und mit nerve-sparing oder ohne, mit ist wahrscheinlich besser weil ja alle sagen.....Und - mit - ist wahrscheinlich nicht besser, weil es ja eben nur alle sagen - aber es eigentlich nicht stimmt, nur es schränkt eben die Radikalität des Eingriffes ein, und wollen wir jetzt retropubisch, perineal oder laparoskopisch heran----und wer sagt schon, dass es bei perinealen Eingriffen nur eingeschränkt möglich ist Lymphknoten zu entfernen und wer sagt schon, dass es laparoskopisch technisch unmöglich ist an eine entscheidenende Lymphknotengruppierung heranzukommen?????Und für welchen einzelnen Patienten spielt es denn eine Rolle bitte, welchen Gleason Score er hat - der Mann hat Prostatakrebs und er möchte ihn loswerden - was er, eine guten Operateur vorausgesetzt, in entsprechenden Stadien auch kann, egal wie der GS ist. Aber vielleicht muss er einfach nur ein paar Birnen mehr essen - das wirds dann richten.


> Hallo Jan!
> 
> Vorab zwei Fragen: Waren auf der befallenen Seite alle 3 Stanzen positiv oder nur 1? Und wie alt ist Dein Vater und ist er ansonsten recht gesund und fit?
> 
> Obwohl 6 Stanzen eher die Untergrenze für eine wenigstens halbwegs repräsentative "Abbildung" der Prostata sind, ist meine Einschätzung per heute, dass Deinem Vater mit diesen Werten grundsätzlich alle Therapieoptionen offen stehen - auch und gerade Brachy (was ja in den USA heute bereits öfter als die OP genutzt wird, wie ich mehrfach gelesen habe).
> 
> Eine OP ist heute immer noch die Standardempfehlung der Urologen. Das, was z.B. ich mache (siehe mein Profil), die sog. Active Surveillance - AS - (Aktives Überwachen), lehnt das Gros der Urologen ab. Ich hatte zwar einen etwas niedrigeren PSA-Wert als Dein Vater, aber dafür hatte ich Gleason 3+4. Mir geht es heute blendend, und ich habe keinerlei Beeinträchtigungen meines Lebens hinnehmen müssen. Mein Krebs scheint still vor sich hin zu vegetieren - was mir sehr recht ist!
> 
> Man kann also auch erst einmal in Ruhe AS machen, dabei seine Lebensweise (Ernährung etc.) umstellen, parallel z.B. die Zellsymbiose-Therapie betreiben, um dann später - wenn wirklich Indikationen für ein Fortschreiten der Krankheit auftauchen sollten - eine radikale Therapie zu machen (die Ärzte reden gerne von "kurativen Therapien", also Stahl oder Strahl, aber das mit dem "kurativ" ist durchaus mit etwas Vorsicht zu genießen).
> ...

----------


## znieha

Hallo Herr Dr. Schlick,

endlich mal ein Urologe, der sich einmischt. Darauf warte ich schon sehr lange.

In diesem Forum sind Mitstreiter, die davon überzeugt sind, dass sie mehr wissen, als die studierten Urologen.

Als Patient ist man immer sehr geneigt, das zu glauben , was für einen selbst am besten ist.

Diese Gefahr besteht auch in diesem Diskussionsforum.

Deshalb ist es für mich eine große Freude, diesen von Ihnen verfassten Artikel zu lesen.


Herzliche Grüße

Znieha

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Herr Dr. Schlick,
würde Ihr Beitrag zur Versachlichung beitragen, würden Sie hier sehr willkommen sein. Ihre wohl bewusst polemische Darstellung von Gedankengängen Betroffener, die trotz ihrer Krebsdiagnose versuchen ein möglichst hohes Maß an Lebensqualität zu behalten, berücksichtigt Ihr Beitrag allerdings nicht. Insofern spiegelt er nur, die zum Teil berechtigte Aversion gegen das Hauruckverfahren einiger Urologen wider.

Viele Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Und für welchen einzelnen Patienten spielt es denn eine Rolle bitte, welchen Gleason Score er hat - der Mann hat Prostatakrebs und er möchte ihn loswerden - was er, eine guten Operateur vorausgesetzt, in entsprechenden Stadien auch kann, egal wie der GS ist. Aber vielleicht muss er einfach nur ein paar Birnen mehr essen - das wirds dann richten.


Wenn es noch eines Beweises bedurft hätte, wes Geistes Kind viele deutsche Urlogen sind, dann hat dieser Chefarzt (!!) ihn geliefert. 

Es ist erschreckend, wie undifferenziert Herr Schlick argumentiert. Wen wundert's da noch, dass immer noch viel zu viele Neudiagnostizierte eingeschüchtert und unaufgeklärt ruck-zuck auf den OP-Tischen solcher Ärzte landen. Für mich grenzt die Einstellung des Herrn Schlick zur körperlichen Unversehrtheit von Patienten an vorsätzliche Körperverletzung, und mit dem Hippokrates-Eid hat das m.E. nur noch wenig zu tun.

Schorschel

Zur Einstellung des Dr. Schlick hier noch ein weiterer Beweis:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0&postcount=12

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Dr. Schlick,

wenn ich das lese stehen mir die Haare zu Berge, ich habe noch den ganzen Kopf voll, sie evtl. keine mehr, ich ernähre mich immer krebsgesund.

Ich halte für meinen PCa. nicht das geringste davon das Krebsvolumen zu verringern, was Anderes scheinen sie nicht zu kennen. 

Mich würde schon sehr interessieren, was sie mir, als Therapiemöglichkeit empfehlen würden. Hoden weg, HB wirkt nicht, T steigt, oder Chemo, solange ich noch so gesund bin, oder was. Oder lieber warten, bis ich so kaputt bin, daß die Chemo dann schneller zum Ende führt. Thalidomid, oder Ketokonazol, oder Chemo-Sensitivtestung, um zu erfahren, was evtl. an Medikation wirkt.

Bisher haben die Uro-Eintagsfliegen im Forum, mir noch nie die geringste Hilfestellung geben können, meinen Ärzte auch nicht. Diese sind für mich Rezepterausschreiber, und Überweisungschreiber sonst nichts.

Einen Haustierkrebs kann jeder therapieren, Unter- Über- und Falschtherapien kenne wir genügend.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Konrad!

Schlimm ist ja auch, dass ein Dr. Schlick _Chef_arzt ist. In dieser Eigenschaft indoktriniert er in seinem Berufsleben Dutzende von Oberärzten und viele Dutzend Assistenzärzte, die sich dann irgendwann irgendwo niederlassen. Die wenigsten, fürchte ich, entwickeln sich dann in Richtung eines "fs", sondern werden Haudraufs wie leider auch Dr. Wunderling, eine der von Dir erwähnten "Eintagsfliegen".

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Freunde, 
was soll die Aufregung? Ich finde ein wenig Polemik gar nicht verkehrt für die Sache. Entnehme ich doch den Äußerungen von Dr. Schlick, daß er seine Patienten heilen möchte, und dafür streitet er. Das finde ich ehrbar. 
Hier regt sich ein Arzt über das Halbwissen anderer auf, vielleicht ein wenig undifferenziert, und sicher in Verkennung der Tatsache, daß sich einige Betroffene inzwischen mehr Wissen über den Krebs erarbeitet haben als viele seiner Fachkollegen, die ihre Hausaufgaben nicht machen. 
(Ich erinnere mich an den Urologen, der mir vor einigen Monaten zu Beginn meiner zweiten ADT3 Eligard spritzen wollte und noch nichts davon gehört hatte, daß man vorher ein Antiandrogen gibt.)
Den guten Ärzten, so habe ich in meiner Krebskarriere gelernt, bricht kein Zacken aus der Krone, wenn sie mit ihren Patienten auf Augenhöhe diskutieren, sie überzeugen durch Argumente und nicht durch Überheblichkeit. Das würde ich mir auch von Dr. Schlick wünschen, wenn sein Zorn ein wenig verraucht ist. 

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## Konrad

Hallo,

einfach mal zu Herrn Dr. Schlick in die Klinik fahren, der hilft bestimmt.

----------


## HorstK

> ...wenn sie mit ihren Patienten in Augenhöhe diskutieren...


Zum Beispiel:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...9&postcount=18

Gruß
Horst

----------


## JoScho

An Hansi B

Haustierkrebs  . Ein Haustier welches mich "beißen" will, würde ich so schnell wie möglich loswerden

gruß JoScho
Dr Schlick--- bitte weiter so

----------


## silver dollar

Ich wuerde mir wuenschen, dass alle Seiten etwas sachlicher und weniger emotional herangehen. Auch Chefaerzte liegen nicht immer falsch.
Nach einer m. E. ausgepraegten notwendigen Diagnose beinhaltet Zweitmeinung und DNA Cytometrie und wenn festgestellt wird, dass Heilung aufgrund der Tumorinformationen moeglich erscheint, dann kann und muss der Patient mit dem Arzt entscheiden, was er will und wenn die Entscheidung kurativ rauskommt dann bleibt nur RPE oder Radiologie. Diaet DHT3 etc. heilen defintiv nicht.
Insoweit verstehe ich die Argumente schon wenn ein Arzt auf die Patientenfrage wie kurativ das geht schlicht und ergreifend alle nicht zum Ziel fuehrenden Optionen ausschliesst.

----------


## Schorschel

> ... dann bleibt nur RPE oder Radiologie...


Dann nichts wie hin zu diesem Arzt, denn dieser sog. Chefarzt operiert immer - schreibt er selbst, unabhängig vom Gleason-Score. Er schreibt, dass man mit einem "guten Operateur" seinen Krebs immer los wird - "egal wie der GS ist". Na bravo!

Ob bei einem GS von 8 oder 9 oder 10 schon Metastasierung erfolgt ist, ob 10 von 10 Stanzen positiv oder nur 1 von 10 geringfügig betroffen ist: Dieser Arzt operiert immer. Hauptsache raus mit dem Ding, denn dann ist man laut Schlick den Prostatakrebs ja los.

Wenn Leute über alternative Dinge nachdenken, bezeichnet er das als "Idiotie" oder "Nihilismus" und kanzelt sie zynisch ab.

Und dennoch gibt es hier im Forum Leute, die schreiben: "Dr. Schlick -- bitte weiter so" - ich fass' es nicht! 

Ich meine, auf so einen Arzt kann die Welt gut verzichten. Leider ist er erst 49 Jahre alt und wird daher noch sehr lange Leute operieren, von denen mit Sicherheit viele ohne OP besser dran wären.

Schorschel

----------


## Andreas S.

Lieber Schorschel, 

ich verstehe ja Deine Aufregung über Ärzte, die glauben, sie hätten die Weisheit automatisch mit Löffeln gefressen, weil sie Medizin studiert haben, auch mir stehen da oft die Haare zu Berge, auch ich bin entsetzt über einige Zeitgenossen, die jedem Arzt hörig sind, nur weil er einen weißen Kittel anhat, aber warum zitierst Du Dr. Schlick falsch, warum so unsachlich? Er schrieb doch folgendes:




> ...der Mann hat Prostatakrebs und er möchte ihn loswerden - was er, eine guten Operateur vorausgesetzt, *in entsprechenden Stadien* auch kann, egal wie der GS ist..


...und da hat er so unrecht nicht. Nicht jeder Gleason >7 muß metastasiert haben, kommt auf das Stadium an. Was ist daran falsch? Nur ist die statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit eben größer, daß er schon aus der Kapsel ist. Es wird mit Sicherheit einige Betroffene geben, die froh sind, daß sie trotz hoher Gleason-Werte operiert wurden und ihren Krebs los sind.

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber die mit Ignoranz gepaarte Arroganz von Wunderling damals fand ich unerträglich, während ich einige Äußerungen von Dr. Schlick zwar unsachlich finde, sie aber bei objektiver Betrachtung nicht alle in Bausch und Bogen verurteilen kann. Er ist eben im Gegensatz zu vielen unter uns ein Anhänger der evidenzbasierten Medizin, (die sich nur auf abgeschlossene klinische Studien beruft), aber auch das sollte hier im Forum - bei allen Vorbehalten, die auch ich teile - seinen Platz haben. 
Wenn wir uns nicht sachlich mit ihm auseinandersetzen, bringen wir uns vielleicht um die Chance, daß ein weiterer (wenn auch unbequemer) Urologe hier Beiträge schreibt, aus denen wir - so oder so - lernen können. 
Ich erinnere mich mit Genugtuung daran, daß Wunderling sich nie wieder ins Forum eingeklinkt hat, nachdem unser geschätzter Urologe fs ihm sehr sachlich ein paar Fakten an den Kopf geknallt hatte. - So viel noch zur Streitkultur.

Andreas

----------


## znieha

Hallo Andreas,

Du hast mir aus der Seele gesprochen.
Danke !

Gruß und einen schönen Sonntag

Znieha

----------


## vaukaa

> silver dollar,
> *RPE oder Radiologie definitiv auch nicht!!!*
> Gruß, Helmut


Synonyme für Definitiv: Zweifelsfrei, endgültig, ohne Zweifel, ganz bestimmt, für immer, ein für alle Mal, final, natürlich, in der Tat, durchaus, sicherlich, selbstverständlich, zweifellos, gewiss, todsicher, zweifelsohne, tatsächlich,  unabweichbar, letztendlich, unabwendbar (pfff..)

Lieber Helmut, lehn' Dich da nicht so weit aus dem Fenster, sonst werd' ich Dich meinem Professore verpetzen und der haut Dich dann... Auch die Radiologenschaft schreit gequält auf, wenn sie sowas liest!  Und dann auch noch *fett* geschrieben! Siehe Nettiquette: Fett schreibend gilt als schreiend, also bitte mehr Contenance... 

Im Ernst: So sollte man mit großer Keule und derart endgültig nicht zum Schlag ausholen, das ist keine Dikussionskultur! (Außerdem werden diejenigen, die vor kurzem ihre Diagnose erhielten, völlig aus der Bahn geworfen)

Kopfschüttelnd: vaukaa

----------


## Schorschel

> ...aber warum zitierst Du Dr. Schlick falsch...


Lieber Andreas,

ich zitiere Dr. Schlick nicht falsch - Du hast m.E. nur die falsche Stelle hervorgehoben. Ich beziehe mich auf das von mir unten Hervorgehobene:

Zitat Dr.Schlick



> Und für welchen einzelnen Patienten spielt es denn eine Rolle bitte, welchen Gleason Score er hat - der Mann hat Prostatakrebs und er möchte ihn loswerden - was er, eine guten Operateur vorausgesetzt, in entsprechenden Stadien auch kann, *egal wie der GS ist*.


Ich habe deshalb ja von den Metastasen gesprochen, die ein hochaggressiver PK schon abgesetzt haben dürfte, selbst wenn er rein OP-technisch noch operabel sein mag.

Das Versprechen eines (Chef)-Arztes, dass man mit RPE seinen PK loswird, egal wie hoch der GS ist - Hauptsache der Operateur ist gut - *halte ich jedenfalls für einen handfesten Skandal.*

Diese Chirurgen-Arroganz, gepaart mit seinen Beschimpfungen Andersdenkender ("Idiotie", "Nihilismus"), kritisiere ich massiv, weil sie Weißkittel-Gläubigen, uninformierten Patienten Schaden zufügen kann. So jemand darf nach meiner Überzeugung nicht Urologie-Chefarzt sein, der anderen Ärzten gegenüber weisungsbefugt ist und seine Einstellung somit kraft Amtes multipliziert.

Die Schlick-Erfahrung verstärkt meine Überzeugung, dass wir mündige Patienten benötigen, und ich werde mich hier im Forum weiter dafür einsetzen. Es wäre schön, lieber Andreas, wenn Du mich dabei unterstützt.

Herzliche Grüße nach K'lautern

Schorschel

Hallo vaukaa: Sorry, dass ich zweimal *fett* geschrieen habe, es war mir aber ein Bedürfnis :-))

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo ihr Diskutanten,
die Partin-Tabellen setzen 3 Parameter in Beziehung, um die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer organbegrenzten Erkrankung, eines Kapseldurchbruchs, eines Samenblasenbefalls und eines Lymphknotenbefalls zu bestimmen. Diese Parameter sind:
1. der PSA-Wert
2. die Gleason-Summe
3. der T-Wert (klinisches Stadium)
Bei einem PSA von 6,1 - 10,0 ng/ml, T-Wert T2c und Gleason 8-10 beträgt die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Organbegrenzung nur 13%, ist der PSA höher, dann nur 6%. Ein Kapseldurchbruch wird bei 56% bzw. 41% angenommen.
Die Organbegrenzung ist also ausdrücklich auch von der Gleason-Summe abhängig. Man kann auch Statistiken über Rezidivraten bemühen. Auch hier wird von einer Anhängigkeit von Gleason und Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit ausgegangen. Seriöse Chirurgen operieren bei bestimmten Diagnosekonstellationen, den Gleason eingeschlossen, nicht mehr und diskutieren alternative Optionen.
Was Dr. Schlick von sich gibt, muß Widerspruch herausfordern und Schorschel hat recht, wenn er hier protestiert. Dass es auch erfolgreich operierte Gleason 9 gibt, ändert an der Sachlage m. E. nichts.
Grüße aus Rudersberg
Hartmut

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Hartmuth,

endlich ist dieser Thread wieder da, wo er hinsollte: Bei der sachlichen Information Neubetroffener zum Thema Klinikwahl, Chapeau!

@ Schorschel:
Beim Thema "Mündiger Patient" rennst du bei mir offene Türen ein. Da kannst Du jederzeit auf meine Unterstützung zählen.

Schönen Sonntag,
Andreas

----------


## Anonymous1

Seit gestern ringe ich mit dem Vorsatz, mich in diesem Thread nicht zu melden. Leider hat der gute Vorsatz verloren.

Ich finde es regelrecht beschämend, wie hier mit einem Arzt umgegangen wird und wie ihm sogar das Wort verdreht wird.

Aus einer Aussage, dass unabhängig vom Gleason-Score erfolgreich operiert werden kann, wenn ein entsprechendes Tumorstadium vorliegt, wird folgendes gemacht:

Der Chefarzt verspricht damit seinem Patienten, dass er mit der RPE seinen Krebs los wird, egal wie hoch der Gleason-Score ist.

Und obwohl der Arzt unübersehbar geschrieben hat, dass das Tumorstadium mitentscheidend für den Erfolg ist, kommt ein anderer und wedelt mit der Partintabelle herum, - so als wollte er dem Arzt sagen, dass er ja auch noch den PSA-Wert zu beachten hätte.

Und als Krönung kommt dann noch ein Claqeur dazu und schreibt "das hat mir gut getan". Da wundert es nicht, dass viele Ärzte nur mit den Schultern zucken, wenn man sie auf das BPS-Forum anspricht.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## elmshorn

Beitrag nach Klärung mit Schorschel gelöscht

----------


## elmshorn

Beitrag nach Klärung mit Schorschel gelöscht

----------


## Schorschel

Nach Klärung mit Ingo gelöscht...

----------


## Helmut.2

> da hat sich doch tatsächlich einer den Schuh angezogen


Ich habe maine Schuhe noch an und so schnell gehe ich nicht stiften!
Den Neuen was vorgaugeln was nicht ist? Na, dann macht mal weiter so.
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## elmshorn

Beitrag nach Klärung mit Schorschel gelöscht

----------


## Schorschel

Nach Klärung mit Ingo gelöscht...

----------


## elmshorn

Beitrag nach Klärung mit Schorschel gelöscht

----------


## Schorschel

Nach Klärung mit Ingo gelöscht...

----------


## vaukaa

> Schade, Ingo, dass Du Dich in keinem Deiner Beiträge mit der Sache an sich auseinandergesetzt hast, nämlich mit der Notwendigkeit der umfassenden Aufklärung und Informationsbeschaffung, um vorschnelle Therapiefestlegungen - vor allem in der schockartigen Situation nach der Erstdiagnose - zu vermeiden. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung sehr exakt, wovon ich hier rede!
> 
> Die Schlicks, Wunderlings & Co. brauchen weder Deine Hilfe, noch die von DausH und anderen. Die sind sowieso unbelehrbar.
> 
> Deine Hilfe - und die Anderer - brauchen aber diejenigen Patienten, die von Hauruck-Urologen zur OP gedrängt werden - zuweilen auch schon, bevor die Biopsieergebnisse überhaupt vorliegen.
> 
> Schorschel


Hallo Ihr Streithähne: Habt Ihr vergessen, dass zu Beginn des Threads eine Klinikempfehlung nachgesucht wurde und was ist daraus geworden? Jetzt wird nur noch atemlos versucht, dem anderen Fehler nachzuweisen. (Allerdings mit Krokotränen der Marke: Schade, dass Du mein Argument nicht verstanden hast..--nicht richtig gelesen hast usw. usf.) Nebenbei werden gleich noch ein paar andere Forenten und Uros gebügelt (DausH, Wunderling und Co. etc) die Gelegenheit ist ja günstig.
Aber Leute: Das haben wir doch nicht nötig bei der Schwere unserer Erkrankung, laßt doch das Gefetze, es hat doch jeder recht, wenn's der Sache dient oder gedient hat.

Teufel, nein, nicht der Gottseibeiuns, sondern der Kommunarde (68er) hat anläßlich einer Gerichtsverhandlung, als er beim Eintreten des Richters sitzen blieb, auf Ermahnung desselben, er möge bitte aufstehen, geantwortet: "Wenn's der Wahrheitsfindung dient!" -und stand auf. Da war er souveräner als der Vorsitzende, der ihn dann später gleichwohl verknackte. So hatte jeder seinen Spass. Und so wollen wir es doch bitte auch halten, Kritik ja, aber nicht bis zum finalen Recht haben wollen, immer und immer wieder.

...und jetzt gebt Euch die Handerl...

vaukaa

----------


## Harro

*Sendungsbewusstsein

*Lieber Ingo, ich habe Dich inzwischen als fairen Ansprechpartner erlebt. Als in Hamburg aufgewachsener Mann sollte ich die Mentalität meiner Landsleute eigentlich kennen, denn Elmshorn ist ja nun nur'n büschen von weg.  Ein abgedroschenes Sprichwort lautet: "Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus". Es ehrt Dich, dass Du einen sicher ehrenswerten Mediziner in gewisser Weise in Schutz nimmst, weil er ziemlich derb angegriffen wurde. Wer aber so argumentiert: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0&postcount=12
dem bläst natürlich starker Gegenwind entgegen. Um ehrlich zu sein; mich hat eigentlich erst das Wort "*Sendungsbewusstsein"* motiviert, mich in diesen leider so unerfreulichen verlaufenen Thread einzuschalten. Lieber Ingo, alles, was Du tust und Deine vielen SHG-Leiter-Kollegen ist doch getragen von Sendungsbewusstsein. Wenn es das nicht wäre, was ist es denn dann? Ich wurde nicht ektomiert, weil ich eine Heidenangst davor hatte. Das ist doch wohl ehrlich genug formuliert. Wenn ich heute auch mal einem Neubetroffenenen rate, erst in Ruhe alle Therapiemöglichkeiten auszuloten, dann geschieht das schlicht auf Grund der Tatsache, das ich mit dem inzwischen auch durch dieses Forum erlangtem Wissen seriöse Hinweise zu geben vermag. Von dem hiesigen SGH-Leiter wurde argumentiert, wenn nun sich jemand schon zur OP entschlossen hat, sollte man  nicht versuchen, ihn davon abzubringen. Genau das habe ich unlängst gemacht und einem zur OP fest entschlossenen Betroffenen zu dieser Entscheidung in diesem Forum fast gratuliert. Danach bekam ich bittere Vorwürfe, warum ich denn nicht versucht hätte, den Mann mit Hinweis auf die vielen zu erwartenden Nebenwirkungen von dieser Spontanentscheidung noch einmal abzubringen. Du magst, lieber Ingo aus diesem Beispiel ersehen, dass es so viele Ungereimtheiten und so viele Imponderabilien im Zusammenhang mit diesem verdammten Prostatakrebs gibt, dass man das Sendungsbewusstsein verlieren könnte. Wem soll man es denn nun recht machen. Lieber Ingo, lass Grass auch über diese Sache wachsen. Das Leben geht weiter.

*"Alle Dinge haben Zeiten des Vorangehens und Zeiten des Folgens, Zeiten des Flammens und des Erkaltens, Zeiten der Kraft und Zeiten den Schwäche, Zeiten des Gewinnens und Zeiten des Verlierens. Daher meide der Weise Übertreibungen, Maßlosigkeit und Überheblichkeit"
*(Lao-tse. chinesischer Philosoph)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Vaukaa und Harald!

Ich anerkenne Eure Versuche, Frieden zu stiften. Allerdings bin ich nicht für Beschwichtigungsversuche zu haben, wenn es darum geht, dass der Einsatz für Aufklärung von Patienten wieder und wieder umgedeutet wird in eine angeblich pauschale Urologenschelte oder in eine angebliche pauschale RPE-Ablehnung.

Ich habe nichts gegen kompetente Urologen wie fs, Lars und andere. Und ich habe auch nichts gegen die RPE als eine von mehreren Therapieformen.

Aber ich habe etwas gegen Urologen, die unaufgeklärte Patienten (wie ich auch einmal einer war) zur OP drängen - fast egal, was die oft genug spärliche Diagnostik sagt. Und deshalb werde ich auch zukünftig kompromisslos gegen Beiträge wie die von Schlick oder Wunderling anschreiben. Und deshalb werde ich auch weiterhin jeden Neubetroffenen ermuntern, sich zum mündigen Patienten zu machen. Da ist es mir egal, was einige hier im Forum daraus verfälschend machen.

Diese Haltung mag der eine oder andere nennen, wie er will. Sie entspricht meiner Überzeugung und ich kann nicht erkennen, was an dieser Überzeugung falsch wäre. Wenn jemand da bessere Einsichten hat, bin ich für Aufklärung durchaus dankbar.

Schorschel

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Schorschel,

deine Überzeugung ist richtig, ich habe es aufgegeben dazu was zu sagen.

Wenn ich die Probleme durch OP und Bestrahlung von Ingo lese, wäre ich mit einer DNA - Z vom Typ A sehr ruhig, als SHG-Leiter mit der Lobhudelei für eine OP. Das waren auch nicht gerade die tollsten lokalen Therapien, sicher nicht als Vorbild für Suchende, eher als Abschreckung. 

Mit dieser Bösartigkeit, wird er vermutlich wenigstens einige Zeit, seine Ruhe haben. Wenn er nichts gemacht hätte wäre es evtl. auch nicht schlimm, er hätte sich wenigstens die Belästigungen und Schmerzen erspart.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
auf dem diesjährigen 60. DGU-Kongess in Stuttgart referierte Prof. Dietel aus Berlin u.a.: 70 bis 80 % aller T2-Tumoren mit Gleason bis 6 benötigen keine Therapie. Man mag sich über den angegebenen Prozentsatz streiten. Unbestritten ist jedoch mittlerweile  und das bestätigen auch die Berichte anderer internationaler Urologen- bzw. Onkologen-Kongresse und Hunderte von Wissenschaftlern: Es wird zu viel übertherapiert, zu schnell operiert oder bestrahlt und zu wenig geprüft, ob nicht zunächst ein Active Surveillance angesagt wäre. 
Wer diesen Sachverhalt anders sieht, liebe Forumsschreiber, der möge dies hier deutlich sagen.
Es ist weiter unbestritten, dass in den USA die Brachy-Therapie mittlerweile die RPE abgelöst hat, und sicherlich nicht, weil die RPE die bessere Alternative wäre. Auch hierzu darf man getrost die Berichte auf dem 60. DGU-Kongress studieren. Die Brachy-Therapie ist eine Alternative.
Wer diesen Sachverhalt anders sieht, liebe Forumsschreiber, der möge dies hier deutlich sagen.
In Deutschland haben die OP-Zentren und ihre Agenten in der öffentlichen und fachmedizinischen Meinung traditionell eine starke Position. Dies mag viele Gründe haben. In der Regel arbeiten diese OP-Zentren wie Profitcenter, d.h. sie sind auf Gedeih und Verderb auf Kapazitätsauslastung angewiesen. Der Chirurg wird seine Methode preisen genauso wie der Radiologe die seine und sage keiner dies geschehe immer und ausschließlich zum Wohle des Patienten.
Wer diesen Sachverhalt anders sieht, liebe Forumsschreiber, der möge dies hier deutlich sagen.
Bei Jans Vater hatte sich auf Nachfrage Schorschels herausgestellt, dass sein GS 3+3 ist, dass seine PSA-Werte seit 7 Jahren zwischen 4 und 5,9 schwankten und dass er 71 Jahre alt ist. Schorschel hat noch weitergehende diagnostische Klärungen vorgeschlagen und kam zu der Einschätzung, Jans Vater sei ein guter Kandidat für AS und es gäbe keinen Grund, sich einer solch schweren Operation zu unterziehen. Ich erinnere: 70 bis 80 % aller T2-Tumoren mit Gleason bis 6 benötigen keine Therapie. Nach allem, was man an Daten kennt, Jans Vater könnte tatsächlich ein AS-Kandidat sein und die Sache ist zu ernst, als dass man dies nicht erwähnen und nahebringen dürfte.
Wer diesen Sachverhalt anders sieht, liebe Forumsschreiber, der möge dies hier deutlich sagen.

Schorschel hat sehr wohl mit Bedacht seine Kenntnisse weitergereicht und hinzugefügt, was wichtig ist: Wenn Dein Vater aber jemand ist, der schon aus rein psychischen Gründen keinesfalls mit dem Gedanken leben möchte, Krebs in sich zu haben, dann müsste man unabhängig von den anderen Optionen eher doch eine OP ins Auge fassen oder zumindest eine Brachy. Der Thread war bis zum Beitrag 10 ein produktiver Austausch und Jan hatte selbst interessiert Nachfragen gestellt. Dann kam ein Dr. Schlick geritten und fiel über Schorschel her, wohl weil dieser es wagte, ins Chirurgengeschäft zu pfuschen. Die Attacke war bösartig, völlig unangebracht und fachlich weit hinter dem aktuellen Diskussionsstand in Fachkreisen. 
Einigermaßen mit Erstaunen muß man nun bei einigen Forumsdiskutanten feststellen, dass nicht etwa ein Dr. Schlick auf seine unangebrachten Attacken hingewiesen wird, sondern diejenigen, die diese Attacken zurückweisen, die sich um Patientenaufklärung und ein Einschränken von möglichen Übertherapien bemühen, werden nun als einseitig und unsachlich, als Möchtegernallwissende hingestellt, die sich ihr eigenes Forum suchen sollten. Das ist schlimm und es scheint Unverständnis oder Ignoranz vorzuliegen gegenüber dem Problem Übertherapie einerseits und der Sinnhaftigkeit von OP-Eingriffen bei hochmalignen Tumoren andererseits. Nun, man sieht, auch jene Chirurgen haben ihre Claqueure, die bei GS 5 ebenso operieren wie bei GS 9 oder 10, egal ob 50 oder 75 Jahre alt, natürlich bei entsprechender Tumorausdehnung. Jeder muß sich selbst für seine Therapie entscheiden. Es gibt genug, die dem Forum dankbar sind, ihnen mit Rat zur Seite gestanden zu haben, gerade weil sie sich von ihrem Arzt ungenügend informiert fühlten. Es gibt auch genug, die den Rat nicht wollen, ihrem Arzt vertrauen und keine Alternativen hören wollen. Auch das ist okay. Aber das können sie selbst sagen und man sollte es auch ihnen überlassen.
Grüße Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hartmut,

gut gebrüllt, Löwe!

Knut.

P.S. Ich nehme an, Du erinnerst Dich, warum ich diese Aussage für Deinen hervorragenden Beitrag gewählt habe.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Der Thread war bis zum Beitrag 10 ein produktiver Austausch und Jan hatte selbst interessiert Nachfragen gestellt.


Das sehe ich anders: Dieser Thread war schon ab Beitrag #2 verkorkst mit der Definition des deutschen Standard-Urologen.

Und, lieber Hartmut, was Deine Belehrung zur Partin-Tabelle angeht: Es gibt bei Gleason-Scores 8-10 (!!!) und PSA-Werten bis 10 auch T-Stadien, welche laut Partin-Tables eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von über 50% auf Organbegrenzung haben. Sollen dieses jetzt die "deutschen Standard-Urologen" außer Acht lassen und umlernen, nur weil ein Herr Schorschel aus dem BPS-Forum der irrigen Meinung ist, dass Gleason 8-10-Tumore so gut wie automatisch metastasiert sind?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Falscher Film

*Irgendwo muss ich auf der Leitung gestanden haben.




> nur weil ein Herr Schorschel aus dem BPS-Forum der irrigen Meinung ist, dass Gleason 8-10-Tumore so gut wie automatisch metastasiert sind?


Wo habe ich denn das überlesen?  Der Thread driftet wieder in die allseits bekannte Richtung und der Kluge, selbst wenn er freiwillig nachgibt, gilt am Ende als der Dumme. Wie schade um dieses Forum mit so manchen hochkarätigen Laiendarstellern.

*"Man soll dem Leib Gutes bieten, damit die Seele Lust hat, darin zu wohnen"
*(Winston Churchill)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

Danke, Hartmut - Dein Beitrag tut mir und sicher auch anderen gut!!


Einen schönen Abend allen Mitstreitern wünscht

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> Irgendwo muss ich auf der Leitung gestanden haben.


Etwa hier:




> Lieber Andreas,
> 
> ich zitiere Dr. Schlick nicht falsch - Du hast m.E. nur die falsche Stelle hervorgehoben. Ich beziehe mich auf das von mir unten Hervorgehobene:
> 
> Zitat Dr.Schlick
>      Zitat:
>    Und für welchen einzelnen Patienten spielt es denn eine Rolle bitte, welchen Gleason Score er hat - der Mann hat Prostatakrebs und er möchte ihn loswerden - was er, eine guten Operateur vorausgesetzt, in entsprechenden Stadien auch kann, *egal wie der GS ist*.                         
> Ich habe deshalb ja von den Metastasen gesprochen, die ein hochaggressiver PK schon abgesetzt haben dürfte, selbst wenn er rein OP-technisch noch operabel sein mag.
> 
> Das Versprechen eines (Chef)-Arztes, dass man mit RPE seinen PK loswird, egal wie hoch der GS ist - Hauptsache der Operateur ist gut - *halte ich jedenfalls für einen handfesten Skandal.*

----------


## roterlars

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem sich die Gewitterwolken in diesem Threat so langsam verziehen ( dies ist nicht nur eine Feststellung sondern auch ein Wunsch), möchte auch ich meinen Senf dazugeben.
Wie Harmut bereits feststellte werden etwa 70 % aller P-Ca heute übertherapiert.
Das große Dilemma der Urologie ist u.a. das wir bisher keine handfesten Parameter haben um Patienten die für ein AS in frage kommen *sicher* rauszufiltern. Dies ist einer der Gründe warum AS nur selten als Therapieoption angewandt wird. Des weiteren hat AS auch eine erhebliche Nebenwirkung. AS kann für einen Patienten eine enorme psychologische Belastung sein, mit der viele nicht klarkommen . Es gibt viele Patienten die sich schlicht weg nicht für eine AS eignen . Patienten wie zum Beispiel Schorschel sind da eine Ausnahme und ich habe großen Respekt vor solchen Menschen und ihren Entscheidungen. 
Eine Prostatavesikuloektomie oder auch eine Radiatio muss nicht immer einen kurativen Ansatz haben. Beide Therapien können auch einen paliativen Ansatz haben . Lokale Nebenwirkungen eines P-Ca können fürchterlich sein ( Blutungen , Harnverhalte , Infiltrationen ins Rektum etc.) Und da ist manchmal die Operation mit ihren *möglichen* Nebenwirkungen das kleinere Übel. 
Für mich ist meine Tätigkeit als Arzt aber auch mit Glaube und mit viel Optimismus verbunden.
Wenn ein End 40 mit Gleason 8 vor mir sitzt, dann weiß ich schon, das die Chance für eine Organbegrenzung gering ist. Aber trotzdem werde ich mit dem Patienten auch den kleinsten Strohhalm für seine Heilung ergreifen, so gering die Chancen auch stehen.
Bitte denkt daran das hier im Forum viele Neue unterwegs sind die richtig Angst vor ihrer Zukunft haben und ein Threat mit einem Diskussionstil wie dieser führt mit Sicherheit nicht dazu diese Ängste abzubauen.

Lars

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Lars,
Ursache dieser erneuten Diskussion, ist wie schon in früheren Diskussionen, die Unsensibilität von einigen Urologen ihren Patienten *alle* Möglichkeiten einer PCa-Therapie aufzuzeigen und sie dabei in die Entscheidungsfindung mit ausreichenden Zeitvorgaben einzubinden.
In den letzten Wochen wurde wieder von einigen Beispielen solcher Vorgehensweisen berichtet. 
Es geht also nicht darum dem Neubetroffenen einzureden, für Ihn sei AS der optimale Weg, sondern ihm aufzuzeigen, dass zu seiner ganz persönlichen Entscheidungsfindung irgendeiner Therapie, a) die Auseinandersetzung mit der Ausdehnung seines Tumors und b) die Auswirkungen einer gewählten Therapie auf sein künftiges Leben gehört.



> Bitte denkt daran das hier im Forum viele Neue unterwegs sind die richtig Angst vor ihrer Zukunft haben und ein Threat mit einem Diskussionstil wie dieser führt mit Sicherheit nicht dazu diese Ängste abzubauen.


Mir ist klar, dass Frontalangriffe von Betroffenen gegen Ärzte solche Ängste nicht mindern, genausowenig werden die ins Lächerliche ziehenden Äußerungen von (Chef)Ärzten einen Dialog über einen gangbaren Weg einer Krebstherapie bei höchstmöglicher Lebensqalität realisieren. 
Zwischen AS und RPE gibt es ja von Fall zu Fall noch die Radiatio, die genauso erfolgreich sein kann den Krebs zu eliminieren, wie die RPE. - Nur, darüber und der dazu erforderlichen, ausreichenden Diagnostik muss geredet werden, um die beschriebenen Ängste abzubauen. Bemängelt wird also die dafür erforderliche Sensibilität (oder liegt es an der mangelnden Zeit?) mancher Urologen. Es hilft dem Neubetroffenen auch nicht Ängste abzubauen, wenn Hinweise auf solche Mängel als Urologenschelte abgetan werden, was ja eigentlich zu diesem Diskurs geführt hat.

Viele Grüße
Heribert

----------


## roterlars

Hallo Heribert,
ich geb dir völlig recht, leider ist der Patient heutzutage nicht mehr der Mittelpunkt des Gesundheitssystems .
Einen Teil dieses Defizites kann ein Forum wie dieses auffangen ( muss es leider auch ). Jedoch sollte die Informationsweitergabe behutsam und überlegt erfolgen und nicht mit aller Macht.


Lars

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Heribert,
> ich geb dir völlig recht, leider ist der Patient heutzutage nicht mehr der Mittelpunkt des Gesundheitssystems .
> Einen Teil dieses Defizites kann ein Forum wie dieses auffangen ( muss es leider auch ). Jedoch sollte die Informationsweitergabe behutsam und überlegt erfolgen und nicht mit aller Macht.
> 
> 
> Lars


Hallo Lars,

eine gute Feststellung, die sich gut auch als Schlusswort eignen würde. Ob das wohl klappt?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## HorstK

Bei Carola-Elke gelesen:

Man sollte dem anderen die Wahrheit wie einen Mantel hinhalten, in den er hineinschlüpfen kann, und sie ihm nicht wie einen nassen Lappen um die Ohren hauen. 
(Max Frisch)

----------


## Schorschel

> ...sollte die Informationsweitergabe behutsam und überlegt erfolgen und nicht mit aller Macht...


Hallo Lars,

grundsätzlich völlig richtig, wobei es für mich schon ein großer Unterschied ist, ob man als Mitbetroffener jemandem (manchmal vielleicht etwas zu dringend?) nahelegt, sich weitere diagnostische Daten zu verschaffen, oder ob man als Urologe jemanden drängt, sich - oft genug ohne ausreichende Diagnostik - einer RPE mit all ihren möglichen Konsequenzen zu unterziehen.

Ersteres mag zuweilen etwas unsensibel klingen oder auch sein, aber es soll den Betroffenen vor Schaden bewahren; Letzteres kann irreversible Folgen haben und ist m.E. unverantwortlich.

Schorschel

----------


## Konrad

aus diesen Beiträgen ist also:
Wenn jemand schon Gleason 10 hat, soll doch wenigstens die Klinik bei der OP noch was verdienen.
Zu helfen ist ihm doch nicht mehr ???

----------


## znieha

Hallo Diskussionsteilnehmer,

ist jemand in diesem Forum gewesen, der aus der Diskussion NUTZEN
gezogen hat ?

Oder sind das doch nur die selbsternannten Hobbyurologen?

Grüße znieha

----------


## Harro

*Nutzen für was oder wen ?

*Hallo, zufriedener znieha. Bitte, richte Deine Frage doch mal an den Auslöser dieses Threads. Wenn da noch eine verwertbare Antwort käme, dann hätten sich doch diese  meist nicht nur von den von Dir ein wenig bemitleideten oder besser leicht angefrozzelten Hobbyurologen angezettelten, letztlich doch nutzlosen Aktivitäten gelohnt. Nichtsdestotrotz überlasse ich Dir hiermit das Schlusswort.

*"Misserfolg ist lediglich eine Gelegenheit, um mit neuen Ansichten noch einmal anzufangen"
*(Henry Ford)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Oder sind das doch nur die selbsternannten Hobbyurologen?...


Du, lieber Heinz, hast hier im Forum die "selbsternannten Hobbyurologen" ziemlich oft um ihren Rat gebeten. Solltest Du da mit Deinem Spott nicht etwas zurückhaltender sein?

Schorschel

----------


## znieha

Hallo Schorschel,

nach reichlicher Überlegung lieber Schorschel, habe ich selbst festgestellt, dass Du meine Stellungnahme richtig gedeutest hast.

Ich habe in diesem Forum schon sehr oft HILFE erhalten.

Allen sei nochmals gedankt.!!!

Deswegen bitte ich für diesen Betrag um ENTSCHULDIGUNG.

Herzliche Grüße

Heinz aUS BIELEFELD

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Heinz!

Mir gehen auch manchmal "die Pferde durch". Dein letzter Beitrag hat mir sehr imponiert, denn eine ehrlich gemeinte Entschuldigung ist oft nicht einfach.

Herzliche Grüße nach Westfalen und alles Gute!!

Schorschel

----------


## roterlars

Hallo Schorschel,
geb dir echt , aber wir sollten vorsichtig sein vorschnell zu urteilen wenn nicht alle Fakten bekannt sind .Zu einer Therapieemfehlung gehört mehr als nur die Histologie der Stanze.

@Konrad

solche Äußerungen sind kontraproduktiv und völlig fehl am Platze.


Gruss

Lars

P.s.
Da 4 von 6 Reaktoren für die Herstellung von Technicium ausgefallen sind, sind laut DA PET Untersuchungen vorübergehend Kassenleistung.
( Weiß nicht ob es schon hier bekannt ist.)

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Lars,



> P.s.
> Da 4 von 6 Reaktoren für die Herstellung von Technicium ausgefallen sind, sind laut DA PET Untersuchungen vorübergehend Kassenleistung.
> ( Weiß nicht ob es schon hier bekannt ist.)


http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...438&Itemid=149

Bin dabei in Ulm eine PET/CT zu bekommen aber der medizinische Gutachter meinte, ein CT oder MRT täte es auch! Diese Aussage erhielt ich von der TK Nürnberg, bekomme es aber noch schriftlich.

Es wurde mir empfohlen, gegen diesen Bescheid Einspruch zu erheben, was ich auch machen werde!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## GeorgS

... gibt es diese Grundsatzdiskussionen um die richtige Diagnose und Therapieentscheidung,  mit lebhaftem Schlagabtausch ohne den Artikel 1 unserer Verfassung zu tangieren. Wenn dies zuweilen doch geschah, wurde der beleidigende Beitrag gelöscht. 

Wohltuend von dem Pamphlet („welch eine Idiotie“) hebt sich der Beitrag (#37) von Lars ab, in dem er sich differenziert mit der Quintessenz - es wird zu viel übertherapiert, zu schnell operiert oder bestrahlt und zu wenig geprüft - aus hartmuths Essay (#33)  und der ausgewogenen Einlassung  (#40) von Heribert auseinandersetzt.

Erwartungsgemäß  RPE-orientiert, das Dilemma der Urologie - die potientiellen AS-Patienten herauszufiltern – aufzeigend, aber wertschätzend im Ton und getragen von Einfühlung in die *individuelle* Situation des Patienten.

Hut ab! 
Das bringt uns weiter. „Überzeugungstäter“ hingegen führten die Menschen nicht selten in den Krieg.

Die RPE nicht nur als kurative, sondern auch als palliative Therapie zu betrachten – wie bei der Metastasenbestrahlung bereits praktiziert - ist ein beachtenswerter Perspektivwechsel, der sogar für langjährige WW-ler zu einer akzeptablen Option heranreifen könnte, bes. für die Grenzfälle (Diagnose Anfang 60).

Wenn aus dieser Gruppe (AB, WW, AS) jemand nach 10, 20, ... wertvollen Überlebensjahren partout die 100 anstrebt, aber dabei in die Situation gerät, nicht mit, sondern an seinem PK zu sterben, wäre die palliative RPE  eine erwägenswerte Option, vorausgesetzt die geniale OP-Technik des Dr. Pretorius findet Eingang in die medizinischen Leitlinien. 

Denn: Kontinenz ist m.E. die Mindestanforderung an die Bezeichnung Goldstandard.

Gruss

GeorgS


++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Fremdwörter-Duden:
Pamphleth – Schmähschrift, verunglimpfende Flugschrift
Essay - geistreiche Abhandlung über eine wissenschaftliche Frage

----------


## Hans (GL)

Lieber Georg,




> ...Denn: Kontinenz ist m.E. die Mindestanforderung an die Bezeichnung Goldstandard...


auch auf die Gefahr, dass ich etwas missverstanden habe,

Mindestanforderung für tödlich erkrankte mit erlebten Verdoppelungszeiten des PSA Wertes von drei Wochen ist m.M. nach das möglichst lange Überleben!

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Alle Jahre wieder...*
> ... gibt es diese Grundsatzdiskussionen um die richtige Diagnose und Therapieentscheidung, mit lebhaftem Schlagabtausch ohne den Artikel 1 unserer Verfassung zu tangieren. Wenn dies zuweilen doch geschah, wurde der beleidigende Beitrag gelöscht. 
> 
> Wohltuend von dem Pamphlet (welch eine Idiotie) hebt sich der Beitrag (#37) von Lars ab, in dem er sich differenziert mit der Quintessenz - es wird zu viel übertherapiert, zu schnell operiert oder bestrahlt und zu wenig geprüft - aus hartmuths Essay (#33) und der ausgewogenen Einlassung (#40) von Heribert auseinandersetzt.
> 
> Erwartungsgemäß RPE-orientiert, das Dilemma der Urologie - die potientiellen AS-Patienten herauszufiltern  aufzeigend, aber wertschätzend im Ton und getragen von Einfühlung in die *individuelle* Situation des Patienten.
> 
> Hut ab! 
> Das bringt uns weiter. Überzeugungstäter hingegen führten die Menschen nicht selten in den Krieg.
> ...


Hallo Georg,

Deine Beträge lese ich immer ganz gerne, sie haben so einen gewissen philosophischen Touch. Aber mal ehrlich: Würdest Du auch so locker philosophieren, wenn Deine eigene Erkrankungsgeschichte weniger glücklich abgelaufen wäre und wenn Dein Schöpfer nicht so ausdauernd seine gnädige Hand über Dich gehalten hätte? Bestimmt nicht!

Die Aussage des Herrn Prof. Dietel muss man komplett betrachten. Sie war keine Anklage gegen die Übertherapie, sondern eher ein Ausdruck des Bedauerns, dass noch keine besseren Marker verfügbar sind, um beispielsweise Abwarte-Kandidaten zuverlässiger zu selektieren oder um beispielsweise besser als mit dem PSA-Test die Früherkennung des Prostatakrebses zu erreichen.

Wir alle wissen nicht erst seit heute 8:36, dass der Prostatakrebs viele viele Gesichter hat. Freue Dich, lieber Georg, dass Du bei Dir selbst nicht das grausamste erlebst, ich freue mich für Dich mit! Über die 100 darfst Du ruhig nachdenken, ist nicht weiter schlimm, ich für meinen Teil würde das jedoch nicht einmal ohne PK tun.

Herzliche Grüße
Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

Deine Aussage

_Die Aussage des Herrn Prof. Dietel muss man komplett betrachten. Sie war keine Anklage gegen die Übertherapie, sondern eher ein Ausdruck des Bedauerns, dass noch keine besseren Marker verfügbar sind, um beispielsweise Abwarte-Kandidaten zuverlässiger zu selektieren oder um beispielsweise besser als mit dem PSA-Test die Früherkennung des Prostatakrebses zu erreichen._

ist mir unbegreiflich, ja sie grenzt für mich schon an Ignoranz, wenn ich nur daran denke, wie oft ich hier im Forum schon Prof. Böckings Mindestvorgabe für AS vorgestellt habe, nämlich

- Peridiploide Verteilung

und

- Proliferationsfraktion als Maß für das Karzinomwachstum < 5 %.

Es gibt also die Marker sogar kostengünstig, und die Verlaufskontrolle über FNAB tut nicht einmal weh.
Leider scheint in Haralds netten Abschluss zu seinem aufschlussreichen Statement mehr Wahrheit als Ironie zu liegen.

Gruß Knut.

ffice:office" />

----------


## Anonymous1

> _Die Aussage des Herrn Prof. Dietel muss man komplett betrachten_





> -   70 bis 80 % aller T2-Tumoren mit Gleason bis 6 benötigen keine Therapie. Die Heterogenität und Multifokalität beim Prostatakarzinom ist größer als bisher angenommen  benötigt werden neue Marker zur Vermeidung von Übertherapien und zur Erhaltung von Lebensqualität  Empfehlung: Weiterentwickelte pathologische Techniken beim Mamakarzinom für den PCa übernehmen


Wenn es denn nur Ignoranz meinerseits wäre, dann wäre ich sogar recht zufrieden. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass Dietel von der DNA-Zytometrie sprach, als er empfahl, die weiterentwickelten pathologischen Techniken beim Mammakarzinom für den PCa zu übernehmen.

Gruß Dieter

PS: An dieser Stelle einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an Wolfhard für seine vielen wertvollen Notizen.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

mich interessiert nicht, was Herr Prof. Dietel alles gesagt hat, da ich dies nicht kontrollieren kann und auch nicht will. Entscheidend für mich war, die von Dir vorgebrachte Aussage, dass für AS keine ordentlichen Marker zu Verfügung stehen. Dieser Aussage habe ich widersprochen und auf Prof. Böcking verwiesen mit

- peridiploider Verteilung

und

- Proliferationsfraktion < 5 %

als die wichtige Voraussetzung für die Entscheidung für AS und Verlaufskontrolle über die nicht invasive FNAB.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> mich interessiert nicht, was Herr Prof. Dietel alles gesagt hat


sollte aber, lieber Knut!!!! Immerhin ist er der Chef der Charité-Pathologie. Das, was er sagt, hat Hand und Fuß.

Beste Grüße
Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

Du lenkst vom Thema ab. Es geht um die Marker für AS, die nach Prof. Böcking  Leiter des Instituts für Cytopathologie der Universität Düsseldorf- mit

- peridiploider Verteilung

- Proliferationsfraktion < 5 %

gegeben sind und die schonende FNAB zur Verlaufskontrolle.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Knut, hallo Dieter,
wenn ich mich einmischen darf, ein Zitat von Prof. Dietel aus der Korrespondenz mit dem DNA-AK:



> Ohne Zweifel hat sich die Ploidie in zahlreichen Studien als prognostisch relevanter Marker erwiesen, wird jedoch derzeit nicht routinemäßig eingesetzt. Dasselbe gilt auch für zahlreiche (mind. 20-30) immunhistologische und genetische Parameter (Ki67, p27, p53, bcl2, Chromogranin, Mikrogefäßdichte u.v.m.), die sich ebenfalls als prognostisch relevant erwiesen haben. () Aus unserer Sicht sollte ein derartiger prognostischer Marker nur dann untersucht werden, wenn unmittelbare therapeutische Entscheidungen von der Positivität oder Negativität dieses Markers abhängig gemacht werden, z.B. wenn tatsächlich Überlegungen davon abhängig gemacht werden, ob ein Tumor operiert/bestrahlt werden soll oder zunächst nur beobachtet. In solchen Fällen könnten prognostische Faktoren, wie die Ploidie, in der Tat bei der Entscheidung hilfreich sein.


T2, GS 6, diploide Verteilung und geringe Proliferation sind auf jeden Fall zunächst ausreichend für ein AS. Da sollte man nichts verwässern. Knuts Hinweis ist richtig. 

Ich hatte Kontakt mit einem mutigen und unkonventionell arbeitenden Urologen, der zu seinen Therapieentscheidungen die Ploidie heranzieht. Er schrieb:



> Meine Patienten mit vergleichbar "harmlosen" Prostatakrebsen unterziehen sich lediglich alle 18 Monate einer  FNAB-Kontrolle. Von > 40 Patienten hat in den letzten 2 Jahren einer einen Progress nach x-ploid erlebt. Er wird aktuell in IMRT-Technik bestrahlt.


Grüße aus Rudersberg
Hartmut

----------


## Harro

*Fehlende oder nicht mehr vorhandene Studien

*Auszug aus einer Stellungnahme des Dr. Gebest vom DKFZ (Deutsches Krebsforschungszentrum), das dem AK unter der Leitung von Knut zuging:

Ob die DNA-Zytometrie auch einen Stellenwert als Prognosefaktor beim Prostatakarzinom hat (d.h. einen Wert für die Voraussage des voraussichtlichen Krankeitsverlaufs bzw. das Risiko des Krankheitsfortschreitens), ist bisher noch unklar. Manche Experten vertreten die Ansicht, dass die DNA-Zytometrie wertvolle Zusatzinformation für die Prognose liefert (neben dem Gleason-Score) und fordern, dass die Diagnostik des Prostatakarzinoms auch immer eine DNA-Zytometrie beinhalten und diese in die Therapieempfehlung einbezogen werden sollte. 
Auf einer Konsensuskonferenz der Weltgesundheitsorganisation im Jahre 1993 waren die Experten der Konferenz der Ansicht, dass die DNA-Zytometrie von Wert für die Wahl der geeigneten Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms sei (inbesondere wenn "abwartendes Beobachten" eine Therapiemöglichkeit ist) und haben dringend empfohlen, dass klinische Studien durchgeführt werden, die den Nutzen dieser Methode absichern.
Wie bereits erwähnt, liefert die DNA-Zytometrie Informationen zur Bösartigkeit eines Prostatakarzinoms. Daneben erlaubt diese diagnostische Untersuchung anscheinend auch eine Beurteilung, ob ein Tumor auf Hormonentzugstherapie ansprechen wird oder nicht (Hormonsensibilität): Es gibt Hinweise, dass Tumoren, die noch keine so starke Chromosomenaberrationen aufweisen (sog. "rein diploide" Prostatakarzinome), ein gutes Ansprechen auf eine Antihormontherapie erwarten lassen, während Tumoren mit stark veränderter Chromosomenzahl (sog. "tetraploide" und "aneuploide" Prostatakarzinome) nicht bzw. nur schlecht auf eine eine solche Therapie reagieren.

Das Dilemma ist, wie von Dr. Gebest erwähnt, dass bislang keine anerkannten Studienergebnisse vorliegen, die die generelle Aussagefähigkeit einer DNA-Ploidie wissenschaftlich bestätigen oder untermauern. Trotzdem sind nach wie vor auch etliche Mediziner von der Richtigkeit der zusätzlichen Diagnosemöglichkeit überzeugt, d.h. das gilt nicht nur für die immer größer werdende Anhängerschaft auch unter den Forumsbenutzern. 

*"Zweifel sind der Ansporn des Denkens"
*(Sir Peter Ustinow)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Knut,

ich lenke nicht ab, sondern wir (Prof. Dietel und ich  :L&auml;cheln:  :Blinzeln: ) sprechen von etwas anderem als Du. Du sprichst von Diagnostik und Verlaufskontrolle nach Biopsie. Dietels Ruf nach neuen Markern geht in die Richtung Früherkennung und in die Diagnostik vor Gewebeprobeentnahme. Das ist auch der Hintergrund, warum ich geschrieben habe:

_Die Aussage des Herrn Prof. Dietel muss man komplett betrachten. 
_
(Anm.: Und nicht aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen)

_Sie war keine Anklage gegen die Übertherapie, sondern eher ein Ausdruck des Bedauerns, dass noch keine besseren Marker verfügbar sind, um beispielsweise Abwarte-Kandidaten zuverlässiger zu selektieren oder um beispielsweise besser als mit dem PSA-Test die Früherkennung des Prostatakrebses zu erreichen._

Im Klartext: 

Abwarte-Kandidaten sollten bereits vor Biopsie durch neue Marker (zuverlässiger als durch PSA-Kontrollen) selektiert werden könnendie Früherkennung des Krebses sollte durch neue Marker zuverlässiger als mit dem PSA-Test stattfinden.
Ich will auch gerne noch sagen, wie m.E. Prof. Dietels Worte nicht zu interpretieren sind: Als ein Vorwurf gegenüber irgendwelchen Gruppen, sie würden zuviel therapieren.

 Gruß Dieter

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Hallo Knut, hallo Dieter,
> wenn ich mich einmischen darf, ein Zitat von Prof. Dietel aus der Korrespondenz mit dem DNA-AK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				T2, GS 6, diploide Verteilung und geringe Proliferation sind auf jeden Fall zunächst ausreichend für ein AS. Da sollte man nichts verwässern. Knuts Hinweis ist richtig.
> 			
> ...


Hallo in die Runde,

wenn ich mich auch kurz einmischen dürfte, denn der Satz 


> Meine Patienten mit vergleichbar "harmlosen" Prostatakrebsen unterziehen sich lediglich alle 18 Monate einer FNAB-Kontrolle.


 fordert es geradezu heraus - Schorschel möge es mir bitte verzeihen, denn ich finde die Entwicklung seit seiner Anfangsdiagnose und dank seiner hervorragenden Behandlungsstrategie bewundernswert positiv, - aber u.a. in seinem Profil findet sich der mich beunruhigende Zusammenhang:




> Im Februar/März 2008 diverse Diagnostik:
> 
> - MRT in der Charité, mit dem Ergebnis, dass keine Veränderungen in meiner Prostata ggü. den MRT-Bildern von 2005 (Barentsz) feststellbar waren, also keine lokale Ausbreitung (falls man an die Zuverlässigkeit der bildgebenden Verfahren glaubt, was ich nicht wirklich tue).
> 
> *- FNAB (Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie) bei Dr. Bliemeister in Hamburg-Lütjensee, mit dem Ergebnis, dass trotz 4-facher, fächerförmiger Aspiration keine Krebszellen erfasst wurden (was immer das letztlich an Schlussfolgerungen zulässt).* 
> ....
> 
> Alle anderen Werte prima. Allgemeinbefinden super. Bin logischerweise sehr zufrieden.
> 
> ...


Zunächst einmal würde ich als Grundvoraussetzung zur zuverlässigen Überwachung von AS-Patienten, die auf die DNA-Z vertrauen, annehmen wollen, dass die Feinnadelbiopsieverfahren zuverlässiger sein sollten, als bei Schorschel und, soweit mich mein Gedächtnis nicht trügt, bei Hutschi, dem damals ebenfalls "keinen Krebsbefund mehr zu haben" bescheinigt wurde.
Natürlich würde ich mich für beide erwähnten Mitstreiter riesig freuen, doch stelle ich mir die Frage, ob so etwas öfter vorkommt, insbesondere weil es für nicht so engagierte Patienten ein hohes Risiko bergen könnte, sich auf einen Feinnadelbiopsiebefund zu verlassen, der "o.B." wäre. 

In einer Gruppe von damals "5 Musketieren", die nach HH fuhren, wäre die Fehlerquote der vorgenommenen FNABen als erschreckend hoch zu beurteilen, wenn sie denn als repräsentativ anzusehen ist. 
Übertragen auf eine Vielzahl von in Praxen vorgenommener FNABen kann sich jeder ausrechnen, was dieses Fall-Beispiel bedeuten könnte. 

Gibt es über die allgemeine Beurteilung zur Zuverlässigkeit der FNAB oder deren Fehlerquote weiterführende Studien?

Grüsse von Carola-Elke

----------


## Harro

*Wieso Fehlerquote ?*

Liebe Carola-Elke, ich freue mich, dass Du nach so langer Abstinenz wieder voll dabei bist.





> Gibt es über die allgemeine Beurteilung zur Zuverlässigkeit der FNAB oder deren Fehlerquote weiterführende Studien?


Leider nicht, wie ich oben schon ausgeführt habe. Aber warum schreibst Du von Fehlerquote ? Weil nichts gefunden wurde ? Das kann bei jeder Biopsie vorkommen. Deshalb wiegen sich ja Knut, Schorschel und auch ich nicht in trügerischer Sicherheit. Wir konnten aber zumindest mal aufatmen.

*"Wir bewundern Menschen wegen ihrer Stärken, lieben sie aber wegen ihrer Schwächen"
*(Sir Peter Ustinow)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo lieber Hutschi,

danke für die nette Begrüßung.

Es waren zudem "6 Musketiere", ich habe einen von ihnen vergessen, nämlich HansiB. Von Reinardo haben wir schon lange nichts mehr gelesen, fällt mir auf...

"Fehlerquote" deswegen, weil ich von Euch allen Dreien (Knut hatte also auch einen "o.B.-Befund"?) annehmen möchte, dass Ihr gewisse Zweifel habt, gar keine bösartigen Zellen mehr in der Prostata zurück behalten zu haben. 

Bei Strahlentherapierten könnte es zwar durchaus sein, dass sich der Krebs verabschiedet hat, doch würde ich nicht empfehlen, sich auf dieses FNAB-Verfahren alleine zu verlassen, sondern neben der PSA-Beobachtung zusätzlich bildgebende Verfahren zu Rate zu ziehen.

In diesem Sinne ist der Begriff der Fehlerquote zunächst u.U. verwirrend, doch bei welchen Patienten liegt schon Eindeutigkeit vor, wenn kein Verlauf hinzugezogen werden kann und er sich am Anfang der PCa-Karriere befindet?

Danke für die Beantwortung nach dem Vorhandensein von Studien. Wird höchste Zeit dafür, finde ich, denn es wäre doch schade, wenn zunehmend jüngere Patienten nach einer Früherkennung das "Aktive Beobachten" als geeignet für sich entdecken, dafür bloß kein adäquates Überwachungsinstrument in die Hand bekämen.

Grüsse zurück,

Carola-Elke
P.S.: Die Ustinov-Zitate sind mit die schönsten, die ich je gelesen habe.

----------


## Harro

*Zusätzliche Kontrollen

*Liebe Carola-Elke,




> Bei Strahlentherapierten könnte es zwar durchaus sein, dass sich der Krebs verabschiedet hat, doch würde ich nicht empfehlen, sich auf dieses FNAB-Verfahren alleine zu verlassen, sondern neben der PSA-Beobachtung zusätzlich bildgebende Verfahren zu Rate zu ziehen.


obwohl teilweise als unnötig kritisiert, habe ich für mich schon 2 x eine MR-Spektroskopie mit endorektaler Spule in Anspruch genommen, und zwar unabhängig von PSA-Messungen. Am 27. November 2008 erfolgt eine erneute Kontrolle in der obigen Form, wobei erstmals für mich das neue 3-Tesla-Gerät zur Anwendung kommt. Selbst wenn die Prostata tatsächlich durch die Radiatio tumorzellenfrei geworden sein sollte, schließt es doch nicht aus, das irgendwo noch schlummernde Tumorzellen im Körper herumvagabundieren. Da ist es schon angebracht, ständig auf der Hut zu sein.

*"Eitelkeit ist nur tragisch, wenn man nichts hat, worauf man eitel sein könnte"
*(Sir Peter Ustinow)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Carola-Elke

> *Zusätzliche Kontrollen
> 
> *... eine MR-Spektroskopie mit endorektaler Spule in Anspruch genommen, und zwar unabhängig von PSA-Messungen. 
> ...
> Selbst wenn die Prostata tatsächlich durch die Radiatio tumorzellenfrei geworden sein sollte, schließt es doch nicht aus, _das irgendwo noch schlummernde Tumorzellen im Körper herumvagabundieren._ Da ist es schon angebracht, ständig auf der Hut zu sein.
> 
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


Hallo lieber Hutschi,

zwei Dinge dazu, die ich persönlich auch nicht 100%-ig beantworten kann.

Die MR-Spektroskopie erscheint mir auch logisch als Kontrollinstrument nach Radatio. In Beschreibungen wird diese Indikation jedoch nicht genannt, warum? 
Ich habe einen Bekannten, der sich nach 3-D-konformaler RT mit steigendem PSA konfrontiert sieht, das nun bei 2,02 ng/ml gut 5 Jahre nach ST steht. Welche bildgebenden Verfahren stehen ihm zur Verfügung, er ist Kassenpatient? Der Urologe möchte jetzt schon eine Zweit-Stanzbiopsie durchführen, die der Patient nicht akzeptiert. Ich nehme an, sie ist am kostengünstigsten, aber am belastendsten für den Patienten?

Die zweite Bemerkung von Dir ist eigentlich die, die jeden Patienten beunruhigt, unabhängig von der gewählten Therapie - dagegen hilft auch keine MR-Spektroskopie oder jede weitere FNAB.

Somit sind wir uns einig, und ich wünsche Dir weiterhin "o.B."! 

Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Carola-Elke, hallo Hutschi,

nochmal zu Lutjensee, das angesprochen wurde. Ich denke, es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn nach einer Therapie wie Strahlentherapie oder auch ADT keine tumorösen Anteile mehr gefunden werden können  ob mit Stanzbiopsie, mit FNAB oder bildgebenden Verfahren.  Dies schließt nicht aus, dass oft nach Jahren überlebensfähige Kleinstkrebszellen wieder zu wachsen beginnen und Ärger machen. Insofern darf man aus der Lütjensee-Aktion keine falschen Rückschlüsse in Bezug auf die Zuverlässigkeit einer FNAB ziehen.
Aber auch aus einem anderen Grund sollte man m.E. die FNAB-Ergebnisse von Lutjensee nicht unbedingt einem Belastungstest unterziehen und daran die Beurteilung einer FNAB festmachen. Ohne die Aktion kritisieren zu wollen, ich sehe die dortige Biopsierung nicht so optimal vorbereitet, wie es wünschenswert gewesen wäre. Wie für die Stanzbiopsie so gilt auch für die FNAB: Eine erfolgreiche Rebiopsierung sollte sich anhand früherer Diagnosedaten vergewissert haben, in welchen Arealen der Prostata die tumorösen Anteile lokalisiert waren, um gezielter vorgehen zu können und so den Grad der Zuverlässigkeit zu erhöhen. Dann könnte man die FNAB für die Verlaufskontrolle bei AS schon für ausreichend halten. Ohne zusätzliche Markerprüfungen würde ichs allerdings nicht machen. PSA-Beobachtung scheint mir selbstverständlich und je nach dessen Entwicklung sind an gewissen Stationen sicherlich auch bildgebende Kontrollen angebracht.
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

gestern Abend habe ich nicht mehr antworten können, da meine Frau und ich von Freunden zu einem Vortrag eingeladen waren mit dem Thema

*Podremos salir de la crisis ?  Mejoremos nuestra cultura financiera.
*Können wir der Krise entgehen? Wie wir unsere Finanzkultur verbessern

Mein Spanisch ist nicht sehr gut, so dass ich während des Vortrages gedanklich öfters abschweifte und bin dabei auf interessante Analogien zu unserer Erkrankung gestoßen

- Finanzkrise = Krebsgeschwür

- gemeinsames Problem: schwierige Diagnosestellung

- Stanzbiopsie mit GS- Bestimmung = Ratingagenturen (oft zu ungenau)

- Abhilfe Zweitgutachten = geplante staatliche Kontrollinstanzen

Da habe ich mir gedacht, lieber Dieter, Was für ein Glück, dass wir für Prognose und Therapieentscheidung die DNA-.Ploidie haben!

Ich möchte auf Deine letzte Antwort zurück kommen. Selbstverständlich begrüße ich die wissenschaftlichen Aktivitäten von Prof. Dietel und finde es richtig, sich hohe Ziele zu setzen, damit es in Richtung einfacherer und aussagefähigerer Diagnose, ob PK vorliegt oder nicht, voran geht.
Aber ich möchte wieder auf den Beitrag von Dir mit der Aussage

_Die Aussage des Herrn Prof. Dietel muss man komplett betrachten. Sie war keine Anklage gegen die Übertherapie, sondern eher ein Ausdruck des Bedauerns, dass noch keine besseren Marker verfügbar sind, um beispielsweise Abwarte-Kandidaten zuverlässiger zu selektieren_

einhaken, da hier unterstellt wird, dass für AS keine Marker zur Verfügung stehen. Und nun meine direkte Frage an Dich:

Hältst Du Prof. Böckings Aussage AS mit den Markern

- peridiploide Verteilung

- Proliferationsfraktion < 5 %

mittels FNAB zu kontrollieren für falsch?

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harro

*Untersuchungsmethoden stehen im Wettbewerb
* 
Liebe Carola-Elke,




> Die MR-Spektroskopie erscheint mir auch logisch als Kontrollinstrument nach Radatio. In Beschreibungen wird diese Indikation jedoch nicht genannt, warum?


Durch die mittlerweile in immer mehr Kliniken zur Verfügung stehenden Geräte für PET/CT-Untersuchungen, und zwar meist mit Cholin-11, ist die Methode der MR-Spektroskopie etwas ins Hintertreffen geraten. Man kann von einem gewissen Wettbewerb ausgehen. Bei der Spektroskopie wird das im auch im Gewebe des menschlichen Körpers produzierte Cholin farblich im Vergleich zu den Citratanteilen dargestellt, während bei der Cholin-11-PET ein Nuklid infusioniert wird, das bei entsprechender Anreicherung an einem Tumor diesen ziemlich deutlich darstellt. Man spricht bei den neueren Geräten von einer Erfassung ab 2 mm Tumorgrösse oder Metastase. Die Beschaffung und der rechtzeitige Einsatz dieser nukliden Kontrastmittel sind aber wegen der geringen Halbwertzeit nicht ganz problemlos. Viele Kliniken sind auf Zulieferanten angewiesen, die bei gestörtem Ablauf des Zubringerdienstes z.B. bei einem Verkehrsstau manchmal über nicht mehr voll funktionsfähige Kontrastmittel verfügen. Prof. Reske im Klinikum lässt dort im Klinikum selbst produzieren, d.h. dass das jeweilige Produkt immer frisch und somit voll einsatzfähig ist. 

Zur PET bzw. deren Befundung diese Erläuterungen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Positro...phie#Befundung

Am Beispiel einer Kopfuntersuchung die Erläuterungen zum Ablauf einer spektroskopischen Überprüfung, die die metabolischen Abläufe beinhaltet: http://www.ukaachen.de/go/show?ID=45...age&ALTNAVDV=0

Wegen der Kosten einer PET-Untersuchung im Vergleich zur MRT oder auch MRS wurde im ersten Link schon etwas geschrieben. Grundsätzlich eignet sich sicher die MRS nicht für die Ermittlung von Knochenmetastasen; hierfür ist die PET zu bevorzugen, die natürlich auch die Weichteilmetastasen erfasst.

Ein PSA von 2.02 ng/ml bei Deinem Bekannten nach 5 Jahren kann man zutreffend eigentlich nicht mehr als den erwarteten Nadir bezeichnen, weil das eigentlich 3 Jahre nach Radiatio feststehen sollte. Aber vielleicht gilt auch hier: keine Regel ohne Ausnahme. Übrigens ist eine FNAB (Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie) erheblich kostengünstiger zu bekommen und wird von der GKV bezahlt. Das gilt auch für die Befundung per DNA-Ploidie. Über die möglicherweise geringeren Nebenwirkungen ist hier schon oft berichtet worden. Du solltest für den Hinweis auf einen Nadir die zuvor ermittelten PSA-Werte in Erfahrung bringen. Es ist gut möglich, dass sich Dein Bekannter noch eine Weile entspannt zurücklegen kann. Danach sollte eine normale MRT ausreichend sein, immer vorausgesetzt, dass sich in der PKH nicht noch Imponderabilien verstecken.

*"Der graduelle Verfall des bewohnten Körpers strapaziert im normalen Verlauf der Dinge kaum den Geist"*
(Sir Peter Ustinow)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Carola-Elke

> *Untersuchungsmethoden stehen im Wettbewerb
> * 
> ...
> Ein PSA von 2.02 ng/ml bei Deinem Bekannten nach 5 Jahren kann man zutreffend eigentlich nicht mehr als den erwarteten Nadir bezeichnen, weil das eigentlich 3 Jahre nach Radiatio feststehen sollte. Aber vielleicht gilt auch hier: keine Regel ohne Ausnahme. Übrigens ist eine FNAB (Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie) erheblich kostengünstiger zu bekommen und wird von der GKV bezahlt. Das gilt auch für die Befundung per DNA-Ploidie. Über die möglicherweise geringeren Nebenwirkungen ist hier schon oft berichtet worden. Du solltest für den Hinweis auf einen Nadir die zuvor ermittelten PSA-Werte in Erfahrung bringen. Es ist gut möglich, dass sich Dein Bekannter noch eine Weile entspannt zurücklegen kann. Danach sollte eine normale MRT ausreichend sein, immer vorausgesetzt, dass sich in der PKH nicht noch Imponderabilien verstecken.
> 
> *"Der graduelle Verfall des bewohnten Körpers strapaziert im normalen Verlauf der Dinge kaum den Geist"*
> (Sir Peter Ustinow)
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


Hallo lieber Hutschi,

danke für Deinen Beitrag.

Wenn ich nun mit der Historie des Bekannten, der ein Problem zu haben scheint, hier beginne, kommen wir auf den ersten Blick zwar vom Thema ab, doch stellt sich für ihn die Frage, welche Diagnostik demnächst Sinn macht, um das Ausmaß des möglichen Rezidivs erfassen zu können.

Ich versuche es kurz zu machen:
Die Strahlentherapie meines Bekannten wurde bei einem PSA > 23 ng/ml von 7/03 bis 9/03 mit einem 3D-Linearbeschleuniger und einer Gesamteinheit von 72 Gy durchgeführt.
Von 10/03 bis 6/07 gab es in der PSA-Entwicklung zuerst ein stetiges Bergab, bis das PSA des weiteren einen Achterbahnverlauf annahm (teilweise durch Prostatitiden verursacht) und in 6/07 den Nadir mit PSA von 1,35 ng/ml erreichte.

Von einem Rezidiv nach Radiatio gehen die Amerikaner und die modernen deutschen Strahlenmediziner inzwischen aus, wenn sich das PSA > (Nadir + 2) entwickelt; in diesem Falle wäre es rechnerisch bei 3,35 ng/ml so weit.

Allerdings gerät ein 64-jähriger Patient natürlich vorher schon in Panik, wenn sich das PSA ab dem Nadir linear nach oben hin entwickelt, wie hier z.B.:
*01.06.07 - PSA=   1,35 ng/ml    (= 45 Monate n. ST)      Nadir*
04.09.07 - PSA=   1,46 ng/ml    (= 48 Monate n. ST)  
04.03.08 - PSA=   1,73 ng/ml    (= 52 Monate n. ST)
12.08.08 - PSA=   1,62 ng/ml    (= 60 Monate n. ST)  
12.11.08 - PSA=   2,02 ng/ml    (= 63 Monate n. ST)  

Was nun, kann man hier noch immer abwarten und davon ausgehen, dass es sich um einen erneuten Achterbahnverlauf handelt, der harmlose Gründe hat? Eine Prostatitis wurde in jüngster Vergangenheit abermals mit wochenlanger Antibiose auskuriert.

Eine FNAB hat der Betroffene auch schon in Erwägung gezogen, doch besteht Unsicherheit, solange der Befund innerhalb der Prostata nicht lokalisiert wurde  durch Bildgebung, wie Du schon schreibst, beispielsweise über ein endorektales MRT, welches nicht jeder Urologe seinem Kassenpatienten verordnet, denn die durchschnittliche Fehlerquote kann u.U. Falschbefundungen ergeben und ein vergleichbarer Vorbefund über frühere MRTs liegt nicht vor. 
Eine bei einem erfahrenen Urologen mit Farb-Doppler-Ultraschall geführte FNAB  wäre dies eine sinnvolle und einigermaßen zuverlässige Alternative zur Stanzbiopsie?

Meine Befürchtung ist außerdem, dass die Behandlung im Falle eines Rezidivs, unabhängig vom lokalen Ausmaß des Befundes, in jedem Fall eine HB wäre. Wahrscheinlich käme es zu einer 2-fachen, wenn der Urologe die 3-fache onkologisch nicht für notwendig erachtet. Eine erneute lokale Radiatio käme nicht in Betracht.

Soweit zu meinem Anliegen, das ich ungeplant hier platziere. Danke!

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

Alt ist ein Mensch nicht, wenn es an seinem Körper zu zwicken beginnt, nicht, wenn ihm das Treppensteigen schwerer fällt, nicht, wenn sein Haar ergraut. Alt ist ein Mensch, wenn er aufhört zu staunen oder er es nie gelernt hat, wenn also seine Phantasie ergraut.
(In Gedenken an Sir Peter Ustinov; aus seinem Buch: Achtung! VORURTEILE, 2003)

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat Hans (GL):
Mindestanforderung für tödlich erkrankte mit erlebten Verdoppelungszeiten des PSA Wertes von drei Wochen ist m. M. nach das möglichst lange Überleben!


Lieber Hans,

sehe ich auch so. Das ist die Mindestanforderung an eine (Standard)therapie. Von einer Therapie mit der Bezeichnung Goldstandard erhoffe ich mehr und präzisiere: 
- mindestens noch Kontinenz
- möglichst auch Potenzerhaltung
- in der Regel kurativ, also kaum Rezidive

Insofern finde ich die Bezeichnung Goldstandard für die RPE, gelinde ausgedrückt, unpassend. Nicht einmal die Protonentherapie beansprucht dieses Prädikat, obwohl deren Inkontinenzrate signifikant < 1 % sein soll. 

Herzliche Grüsse

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Kurzantwort auf die Schnelle

Zitat Dieter:
Freue Dich, lieber Georg, ...

Hallo Dieter, 

ich freue mich ja, auch darüber, dass Du meine Beiträge „ganz gerne“ liest und bin dankbar dafür, dass mein „Schöpfer ... so ausdauernd seine gnädige Hand über mich gehalten“ hat.

Die Aussage von Prof. Dieter wird ja gerade „komplett“ durchgewalkt und hat sogar Carola-Elke, die Meisterin der sanften und punktgenauen Riposte, nach längerer Pause  in die Forumschranken gelockt. :-)


Zitat Dieter:
Aber mal ehrlich: Würdest Du auch so locker philosophieren, wenn Deine eigene Erkrankungsgeschichte weniger glücklich abgelaufen wäre ...

Diese Frage beantworte ich Dir aus Termingründen in der nächsten Woche in der Untergruppe PK und Psyche - ausführlich und ehrlich.


Herzliche Grüsse und ein entspanntes Wochenende trotz angekündigter Orkanböen 

GeorgS

----------


## knut.krueger

Liebe Karola-Elke,

ich hoffe, dass Deine wieder aktive Teilnahme am Forumsgeschehen auch ein Indiz für eine Besserung Deiner Gesundheitssituation ist. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir letzteres.
Reinardo nimmt nicht mehr aktiv am Forumsgeschehen teil seit den Vorfällen von Anfang Juni dieses Jahres. Ich stehe mit Ihm in regelmäßigen Emailkontakt- er ist zurzeit in Spanien- und werde ihm mitteilen, dass er vermisst wurde. Ich hatte mich aus den gleichen Überlegungen zurückgezogen, bin aber seit ein paar Wochen wieder rückfällig geworden, da mein Anliegen, nämlich die DNA-Ploidie, im Forum von der Tagesordnung verschwunden war. Umso mehr freut es mich, dass Du Dich über diese Thematik zurück gemeldet hast, denn die DNA-Ploidie ist das heute zur Verfügung stehende Werkzeug, um AS verantwortlich kontrolliert durchführen zu können.
Deshalb möchte ich nachstehend diese Möglichkeiten erläutern verbunden mit ein paar grundsätzlichen Informationen zur DNA-Ploidie und der graphischen Darstellung der Ergebnisse, da ich festgestellt habe, dass auch Befürworter der DNA-Ploidie die Grundlagen der Darstellung nicht verstanden haben.
Neben den schriftlichen Erläuterungen erhält man von Prof. Böcking ein Histogramm gemäß nachstehendem Beispiel, wobei ich zwei Histogramme von Reinardo aus 2001 und 2007 gewählt habe, die auch die Progression von peridiploid zu peritetraploid zeigen. 







Die y-Achse (senkrecht) hat die Bezeichnung ( N ) für ausgezählte Kerne. Die x-Achse hat die Bezeichnung ( C ), wobei das C für Chromosomen steht. Da die Chromosomen beim Menschen paarweise vorliegen, ist bei c=2 die Normalverteilung, bekannt als diploid. Findet Herr Prof. Böcking nun Krebszellen, dann zählt er aus, ob diese nun paarweise (peridiploid), vierfach (peritetraploid) oder als Trio oder Bruchstücke davon oder Mehrfaches davon vorliegen und trägt die gefundenen entarteten Zellen auf der x-Achse entsprechend ihrer Chromosomenzahl zum zugehörigen c-Wert ein, woraus dann das Histogramm, wie oben gezeigt, entsteht. Die Balken repräsentieren also die gefundene Zahl der Krebszellen (Kerne) pro Chromosomentyp.
Um die Entwicklung des Karzinoms besser zeigen/vergleichen zu können, haben wir Ploidie Interessierte die graphische Darstellung modifiziert, und zwar verwenden wir in der y-Achse eine relative Darstellung in Prozent, um Ergebnisse mit einer unterschiedlich ausgezählten Gesamtmenge von Krebszellen miteinander vergleichen zu können. Herr Prof. Böcking strebt zwar für die Auswertung eine Menge von 440 PK-Zellen an, aber aus unterschiedlichen Gründen kann diese stark variieren. Für den Vergleich ist die Balkendarstellung auch in verschiedenen Farben unübersichtlich und verwirrend. Deshalb haben wir als graphische Darstellung das Liniendiagramm verwendet und nachstehende Darstellung zeigt die Ploidieentwicklung von Reinardo über sieben Jahre. Eine Bewertung der Veränderungen über diese sieben Jahre nehme ich später vor.







Zuerst möchte ich die hervorragenden Überwachungsmöglichkeiten der Ploidie für AS aufzeigen. Die Verlaufskontrolle würde über FNAB erfolgen. Das Diagramm von 2001 zeigt eine peridiploide Verteilung und soweit ich mich noch erinnere, hatte Reinardo auch eine niedrige Proliferationsfraktion- darunter versteht man die in Teilung befindenden PK-Zellen und ist damit ein Maß für das Wachstum des Karzinoms- und wäre somit auch aufgrund seines Alters beim Diagnosezeitpunkt ein Kandidat für AS gewesen. Wie sieht nun die Verlaufskontrolle aus? Ein Jahr später würde mittels einer FNAB die aktuelle DNA-Ploidie bestimmt werden. Das Ergebnis würde im Vergleich zur Verteilung von 2001 in einem Diagramm dargestellt werden, und man könnte sofort erkennen, ob eine (leichte) Verschiebung des Peakmaximums nach rechts zur höheren Malignität oder ein Ansteigen der kleinen tetraploiden Häufung bei c = 4- ebenfalls ein erster Hinweis für die Veränderung zur höheren Malignität- stattgefunden hat. Es ist nämlich äußerst wichtig, wenn man die Option verfolgt bei Verschlechterung der DNA-Ploidie, auf eine kurative Therapie umzusteigen, seinen guten peridiploiden Prognosestatus zu halten, denn schon mit einer Progression von peridiploid zu peritetraploid sinkt die kurative Chance bei GS 7 für die Ektomie um 30 %!, wie Frau Dr. Pretorius mit ihrer Studie gezeigt hat. Die Aussage auf der Website des Männergesundheitsvereins (Harrow-Studie), dass man zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt ohne Nachteil auf eine kurative Therapie nach AS umsteigen kann, ist schlichtweg falsch. Ich muss die Progression überwachen, und dafür ist die Stanzbiopsie mit GS nur bedingt geeignet.
Damit wird die Sensitivität, die Überlegenheit der Ploidie im Vergleich zur GS-Bestimmung ersichtlich und meine schon öfter vorgetragene plakative Argumentation mit 

_Was liefert dagegen die Stanzbiopsie? Der Erst- und der Referenzpathologe streiten, ob ein GS 5 oder 6 vorliegen, und unabhängig von der Zumutung zur Kontrolle regelmäßiger Stanzbiopsien ist die Sensitivität des Gleason Scores viel zu grob. Wenn über dies Verfahren Verschlechterungen festgestellt werden, dann hat schon eine größere Progression des Karzinoms stattgefunden mit dem Ergebnis deutlich schlechterer Erfolgsquoten bei Wahl einer kurativen Therapie._

verständlicher.
Die Informationsfülle ist jetzt schon größer als ich dachte, und ich möchte deshalb aus Übersichts- und Verständlichkeitsgründen meinen Beitrag beenden. Abhängig vom Interesse, artikuliert durch Fragen aus dem Forum, nehme ich dann gerne noch zu weiteren Themen um die Ploidie Stellung.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harro

*Neuer Superthread

*Liebe Carola-Elke, fast könnte man meinen, der Auslöser dieser neuen endless-story hatte schon erwartet, dass es hier nun hin und her geht. Wir sind aber in der Plauderecke. Das bedeutet nicht Narrenfreiheit; aber hier werden ständige Einblendungen toleriert. Knuts Ausführungen zur DNA-Ploidie sollten auch von den vermeintlichen Experten immer wieder studiert werden, weil sie sehr verständlich herüberkommen. Das Histogramm für Reinardo entspricht übrigens dem aktuellen Stand. Wir mussten es gerade durch Schorschel anstatt mit 3 Farben auf eine Farbe mit unterschiedlichen Strichelungen umstellen, weil die Druckerei für das kommende BPS-Magazin keine 3 Farben vorgesehen hat. Eine absolut perfekte Arbeit von Schorschel. 
Natürlich hat Dein Bekannter gute Gründe zur Besorgnis, auch wenn die Dir schon bekannten Fakten für die Beurteilung bei einem Rezidiv nach Bestrahlung noch keinen Anlass zur Hektik geben. Wenn er über keine guten Nerven mehr verfügt, sollte man wohl doch eine bildgebende Überprüfung in die Wege leiten. Bitte, aber dann vorher keine irgendwie geartete HB, weil das das Ergebnis verfälschen würde.

*"Gott schuf die Welt in sechs Tagen. Erst die Menschen erfanden die Fünftagewoche"
*(Sir Peter Ustinow)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Liebe Karola-Elke,
> 
> ich hoffe, dass Deine wieder aktive Teilnahme am Forumsgeschehen auch ein Indiz für eine Besserung Deiner Gesundheitssituation ist. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir letzteres.
> 
> ....
> 
> _Was liefert dagegen die Stanzbiopsie? Der Erst- und der Referenzpathologe streiten, ob ein GS 5 oder 6 vorliegen, und unabhängig von der Zumutung zur Kontrolle regelmäßiger Stanzbiopsien ist die Sensitivität des Gleason Scores viel zu grob. Wenn über dies Verfahren Verschlechterungen festgestellt werden, dann hat schon eine größere Progression des Karzinoms stattgefunden mit dem Ergebnis deutlich schlechterer Erfolgsquoten bei Wahl einer kurativen Therapie._
> 
> ....
> Gruß Knut.


Hallo lieber Knut,

herzlichen Dank für die guten Wünsche und zu Deiner Nachfrage, der ich leider bloß bedingt zustimmen kann, was meinen Gesundheitszustand betrifft. Deshalb möchte ich mich auch möglichst kurz fassen, denn das Tippen und der Wintereinbruch bekommen gerade meiner Schulter, die sich den Sommer über recht zufriedenstellend erholt hat, weniger gut.

Eigentlich wollte ich keine Diskussion über die DNA-Zytometrie als solche anzetteln, als ich mich nach der Zuverlässigkeit einer FNAB erkundigte. Diese, meine eingangs gestellte Frage, bleibt weiterhin die am wenigsten konkret beantwortete.

Dennoch gebe ich zu meinem konkreten Beispiel anhand eines Zitats von Dir - 



> Damit wird die Sensitivität, die Überlegenheit der Ploidie im Vergleich zur GS-Bestimmung ersichtlich und meine schon öfter vorgetragene plakative Argumentation mit 
> 
> Was liefert dagegen die Stanzbiopsie? Der Erst- und der Referenzpathologe streiten, ob ein GS 5 oder 6 vorliegen, und unabhängig von der Zumutung zur Kontrolle regelmäßiger Stanzbiopsien ist die Sensitivität des Gleason Scores viel zu grob. Wenn über dies Verfahren Verschlechterungen festgestellt werden, dann hat schon eine größere Progression des Karzinoms stattgefunden mit dem Ergebnis deutlich schlechterer Erfolgsquoten bei Wahl einer kurativen Therapie.
> 
> verständlicher.


- gerne weiter Auskunft über die bislang bekannten Fakten im Falle des Bekannten.
Er veranlasste eine Drittbegutachtung seiner Erstbiopsie, die er als in Paraplast gepresste Blöcke ein zweites mal zu Herrn Prof. Helpap sandte, mit der Bitte, im Hinblick auf eine evt. bevorstehende HB gewisse immunhistochemische Marker einzusetzen.

Ich darf aus dem Bericht des Instituts von Prof. Helpap aus diesem Jahr zitieren:



> Immunhistochemisch kein Nachweis von Chromogranin A und Synaptophysin in den Tumorzellen des 1. Stanzmaterials. Der Androgenrezeptor ist gleichmäßig positiv.
> In der 2. Stanze teilweise lädierte kribiforme Anteile, ohne Nachweis einer endokrinen Differenzierung. Ebenso wurde ein positiver Androgenrezeptor nachgewiesen.
> Kritische Würdigung: Positiver Androgenrezeptor, fehlender Nachweis einer endokrinen Differenzierung.


Der Gleason des Betroffenen wurde bei Erstbegutachtung nach der Biopsie beim Urologen vor Ort mit 3 + 3 und Grading Grad II bestimmt.
Die Referenzbegutachtung erbrachte eine Höherstufung bei Prof. Helpap auf 3 + 4, bei gleichbleibendem Grading II Grads, die sich in 2008 wiederholen ließ.

Insofern nützt dem Patienten nicht nur seine Stanzbiopsie vom Zeitpunkt der Diagnose, sondern es stünde einer HB im Falle eines Rezidivs wohl kaum etwas im Wege?

Weitere Details folgen, denn Herr Prof. Helpap wiederum versandte Mitte 2008 auf Wunsch des Patienten diese Blöcke an das Institut von Herrn Prof. Böcking zur weiteren Begutachtung im Rahmen einer DNA-Z. Da ich diese Ergebnisse noch nicht vorliegen habe, bitte ich um etwas Geduld. 

Falls ich Fragen habe, werde ich auf Deine Ausführungen so gut ich kann Bezug nehmen.

Ich wünsche Dir auch alles Gute und denke, Du befindest Dich in Gelenk-freundlichen Gefilden, wo es nicht gerade stürmt und schneit.

Liebe Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Die Bestrahlungszeit:7/03 bis 9/03 mit einem 3D-Linearbeschleuniger und einer Gesamteinheit von 72 Gy durchgeführt ist wohl nicht zutreffend!


Danke, lieber Hutschi, und es handelte sich tatsächlich um eine 3D-konformale Bestrahlung mit einem Linearbeschleuniger.

Ein möglichst friedliches Wochenende wünscht allen Beteiligten - hallo Georg S :-)) -

Carola-Elke

P.S. an Hutschi: Wo ist Dein Zitat von eben abgeblieben?

----------


## knut.krueger

Liebe Carola-Elke,

Deine eigene Situation hört sich noch nicht befriedigend an, und ich wünsche Dir, dass sich die Tendenz zum Guten des letzten Sommers fortsetzen möge.
Nun zu der Treffsicherheit der FNAB, die nach Prof. Böcking im Mittel 87 % ist und besser sein soll als die Stanzbiopsie. Dies gilt für den Erstbefund und wenn Krebs diagnostiziert ist, dann werden Folgebiopsien sicherlich eine Treffsicherheit in Richtung 100 % haben, insbesondere wenn im Falle von AS als weitere Maßnahme noch über bildgebende Verfahren die Lage des Befalls bekannt ist. Meiner Meinung nach ist bei Entscheidung für AS die Treffsicherheit der FNAB zur Verlaufskontrolle mit das geringere Risiko.
Die gesamte Diagnostik beim PK ist mit (größeren) Unsicherheiten behaftet einschließlich der bildgebenden Verfahren wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung mit nachstehendem Bericht zeigen möchte:

*Was macht mein Lymphom?*
_Die PET-Cholin-CT Untersuchung hatte, wie schon erläutert, auch noch den Verdacht auf ein indolentes Lymphom gebracht. Die Biopsien wie auch die Lymphknotenentnahme in der rechten Achsel waren negativ. Im Januar 2007 machte ich zur Kontrolle ein weiteres PET-Cholin-CT in Ulm. Die Lage war unverändert. Die Knoten waren weiterhin da, aber hatten sich nicht vergrößert. Ebenso gab es wieder in der rechten Achsel den dunklen Fleck (Lymphknoten), obwohl dieser im Juni entfernt worden war. Die Fachleute Prof. Döhner und Dr. Bommer meinten, da es keinen Nachweis neu aufgetretener Lymphommanifestationen gab, in einem halben Jahr wieder zu kontrollieren._
_Im Sommer machte ich dann meine Protonentherapie in Loma Linda und kam dann im Herbst zu dem Schluss wegen der hohen Strahlenbelastung kein weiteres PET-Cholin-CT sondern nur ein einfaches CT durchzuführen, und zwar der Einfachheit halber machte ich dies in Marbella/Spanien._
_Mein Hausarzt, Dr. Wienand, in Spanien hatte aufgrund seiner früheren Kliniktätigkeit Erfahrungen mit der Auswertung von CTs, und so brachte ich die neuen Aufnahmen zusammen mit der CD über die PET-Cholin-CT Auswertungen vom Januar des Jahres ihm zur Beurteilung. Zu unserem großen Erstaunen konnten wir in den neuen CT-Aufnahmen nicht die großen Lymphknoten im Bauchraum, unter der Achsel und am Hals finden. Herr Dr. Wienand machte dann die Entdeckung, dass dort, wo in den PET-Cholin-CT Aufnahmen die großen Lymphknoten waren in den neuen CT-Aufnahmen eine Häufung/Ansammlung von kleinen bis mittelgroßen Lymphknoten zu verzeichnen war, was nach ihm nichts Außergewöhnliches darstellte. Unsere Schlussfolgerung war, dass es in diesen Häufungszentren von Lymphknoten aus nicht bekannten Gründen zu einer Anreicherung des Tracers Cholin gekommen war und dadurch dann in den Auswertungen der Eindruck von einzelnen großen bis sehr großen Lymphknoten entstanden war. Dies erklärte auch, warum in der PET-Cholin-CT Untersuchung vom Januar in der rechten Achsel ein großer Lymphknoten angezeigt wurde, obwohl einige Monate zuvor dieser entfernt worden war. Nach der Operation hatte mir die Chirurgin erzählt, dass hinter dem entnommenen Knoten noch weitere Lymphknoten vorhanden waren. Diese hatten sich bei der PET-Cholin-CT Untersuchung im Januar wieder mit Cholin angereichert, so dass der Eindruck entstand, dass gar kein Knoten entfernt worden war._
_Da die Untersuchung des entnommenen Lymphknotens sowie auch die Rückenmarkpunktion keinen Hinweis für einen malignen Befall des Lymphsystems brachten und weiter auch in beiden Fällen keine Prostatakrebszellen gefunden wurden, hat sich für mich das Kapitel Lymphom als eine Fehlinterpretation der PET-Cholin-CT Bildgebung erledigt. Dies Verfahren hat mir sehr geholfen zu der richtigen Diagnose Prostatakrebs zu kommen, hat mir dann aber im Gegenzug Kummer/Aufregung, eine unnötige Operation sowie unnötige aufwendige Untersuchungen mit hohen Kosten für die Krankenkasse gebracht. Trotz der großen Fortschritte bei den Bildgebungsverfahren in der Medizin werden an meinem Beispiel die Grenzen und auch die Gefahren dieser Systeme sichtbar._

Herzliche Grüße noch aus dem sonnigen, frühlingshaften Andalusien, da wir später für eine Woche ins winterliche Deutschland fliegen.
Knut.

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Knut,
"Treffsicherheit der FNAB bei bekannter Tumorlage geht in Richtung 100%" Wie erklärst Du Dir, daß z.B. bei Schorschel trotz bekannter Lage und der gezielten Suche 
keine Tumorzellen gefunden wurden und welche Schlüsse ziehts Du aus diesem Befund?
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Jürgen,

Hat er, oder hat er nicht? Diese Frage hat schon Dieter sehr beschäftigt, und um der Argumentslage des Threadverfasser zu folgen: Schorschel hat mehr getan, als nur ein paar Birnen zu essen, nämlich als Therapie hat er die AHIT gemacht. Weiter hat bei Schorschel das MRT wohl eher zur Verwirrung als zur Klärung der Situation geführt. Schorschel, Hutschi und ich, da wir alle eine Therapie gemacht haben, taugen nicht zur Bewertung, ob die FNAB bei AS als Verlaufskontrolle geeignet ist.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harro

*Irrtum meinerseits*

Liebe Carola-Elke,

     Zitat:
   Die Bestrahlungszeit:7/03 bis 9/03 mit einem 3D-Linearbeschleuniger und einer Gesamteinheit von 72 Gy durchgeführt ist wohl nicht zutreffend!    



> Danke, lieber Hutschi, und es handelte sich tatsächlich um eine 3D-konformale Bestrahlung mit einem Linearbeschleuniger.


es war meine irrtümliche Auslegung, nämlich vom 7.3. bis 9.3.. Nachdem ich das noch gestern selbst bemerkt hatte, habe ich dieses Postscriptum wieder gelöscht. Diese seit längerer Zeit übernommene Schreibweise, nämlich erst den Monat und dann das Jahr, irritiert mich immer wieder. Ist einfach immer noch gewöhnungsbedürftig, zumindest für die keine Geschäftskorrespondenz mehr schreibenden Menschen.

Zum Thema Ploidie-Befund oder DNA-Zytometrie von Stanzbiopsaten wäre erneut anzumerken, dass auch eine DNA-Ploidie nur das als Befund hergeben kann, was aus den Stanzbiopsaten zur Verfügung steht. Wenn da nichts ist, kann auch mit dieser Methode nichts diagnostiziert werden. Ansonsten gilt weiterhin, dass die Beurteilung aus Stanzbiopsaten durch einen Pathologen immer nur eine subjektive Bewertung sein kann, die daher sehr oft auch eine Zweitbeurteilung erforderlich macht. Das ist für die Ploidie-Bestimmung nicht erforderlich, weil die Bewertung der gefundenen Tumorzellen völlig automatisch der Komputer übernimmt. Es ist also immer eine völlig objektive und neutrale Bewertung ohne jede irdendwie geartete
Beeinflussung.

P.S.: Welches Zitat soll fehlen oder wo?
* 
"Die Kirche sagt, Du sollst Deinen Nachbarn lieben. Ich bin überzeugt, dass sie meinen Nachbarn nicht kennt"
*(Sir Peter Ustinow)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Knut,
> "Treffsicherheit der FNAB bei bekannter Tumorlage geht in Richtung 100%" Wie erklärst Du Dir, daß z.B. bei Schorschel trotz bekannter Lage und der gezielten Suche 
> keine Tumorzellen gefunden wurden und welche Schlüsse ziehts Du aus diesem Befund?
> Gruß Jürgen


Hallo Jürgen,

ich bin, wie ich glaube, ein eher unfaires Beispiel für eine Bewertung der Zuverlässigkeit der FNAB. Mein Tumor ist angeblich sehr klein, und es scheint ein glücklicher Zufall gewesen zu sein, dass er damals bei der Biopsie überhaupt getroffen wurde. Ein zweiter Zufall, d.h. auch bei der FNAB wieder ein Treffer, war schon recht unwahrscheinlich. 

"...in Richtung 100%..." heißt eben nicht "100%", und ich war wohl eine der Ausnahmen.

Welche Schlüsse ich aus diesem Befund ziehe? Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, schließe ich daraus _nicht_, dass mein Krebs weg ist. Ich schließe vielmehr daraus, dass er sich nicht signifikant ausgedehnt haben dürfte, denn sonst wäre wohl er getroffen worden.

So sehe ich das Ganze...

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Carola-Elke

> ...
> 
> ich bin, wie ich glaube, ein eher unfaires Beispiel für eine Bewertung der Zuverlässigkeit der FNAB. Mein Tumor ist angeblich sehr klein, und es scheint ein glücklicher Zufall gewesen zu sein, dass er damals bei der Biopsie überhaupt getroffen wurde. Ein zweiter Zufall, d.h. auch bei der FNAB wieder ein Treffer, war schon recht unwahrscheinlich. 
> ... 
> Schorschel


Lieber Schorschel,

ich wollte mit Sicherheit keinesfalls unfair sein, als ich Dein Beispiel ins Gespräch brachte, aber recht schlüssig erscheint mir diese Begründung auch nicht zu sein. Wenn man sich vorstellt, dass zunehmend immer jüngere Männer mit niedrigem PSA-Wert, in einem Frühstadium also früherkannt, eine ähnliche Konstellation wie Deine erwarten dürfen (kleiner Tumorherd, günstige Ploidie, sofern biopsiert wurde, etc.) und sich für AS ohne weitere Therapie entscheiden würden, dann aber noch Trefferfehler bei den folgenden FNABen in Kauf zu nehmen hätten? 

Alles Gute weiterhin, herzliche Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Carola-Elke

> *Irrtum meinerseits*
> 
> Liebe Carola-Elke,
> 
>      Zitat:
>    Die Bestrahlungszeit:7/03 bis 9/03 mit einem 3D-Linearbeschleuniger und einer Gesamteinheit von 72 Gy durchgeführt ist wohl nicht zutreffend!    
> ....
> P.S.: Welches Zitat soll fehlen oder wo?
> * 
> ...


Lieber Hutschi,

das von Dir oben erwähnte Zitat (ich habe mich wohl auch falsch ausgedrückt) - das Du nun selbst klargestellt hast. Ich hatte es, bevor es in Deinem Beitrag von Dir später entfernt wurde, bereits erfasst.

Herzlichen Dank für die weiteren Ratschäge von Dir.

Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Sonntag.

Carola-Elke

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo lieber Knut, lieber Hutschi und alle weiteren Experten,
die sich für geeignet halten, anhand der von mir über den Bekannten bisher und nun in Ergänzung vorgestellten Befunde, ihre geschätzte Meinung zu äußern.

Heute liegen mir endlich die Auswertungen des Instituts von Herrn Prof. Böcking über die ihm von Herrn Prof. Helpap überlassenen Stanzmaterialien aus dem Biopsat beider Prostatalappen des Betroffenen, der sich vor 5 Jahren einer externen Bestrahlung unterzogen hat, in graphisch verwertbarer Form vor. 

Ich veröffentliche sowohl die beiden Grafiken als auch die jeweiligen Interpretationen aus dem Institut im Original und mit Einwilligung meines Bekannten.









Zugegeben, meine schwerpunktmäßige Thematik war bisher die histochemisch-pathologische. 
Daher würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn Fachleute auf zyto-pathologischem Gebiet in Ergänzung dazu ihre Meinung wiedergeben könnten.

Meine Fragen wären zunächst, welcher Grad der Malignität oder Aggressivität des Tumors aus den DNA-Zytobefunden herauszulesen ist, und ob die Radiotherapie bei derartigem Verteilungsmuster als geeignet anzusehen war, bzw. ob sie u.U. kontraindiziert gewesen ist?

Desweiteren wüsste ich gerne, ob eine Hormontherapie zu einer raschen Hormontaubheit führen könnte, oder ob bei weiterem PSA Anstieg und lokalisiertem Rezidiv in der Prostata eine verordnete HB kontraindiziert wäre, oder ob sogar schon zu Beginn der Behandlung 2003 eine kombinierte HB/Radiotherapie angezeigt gewesen wäre?
Wenn eine HB in Frage käme, welche Variante wäre die beste und warum?

Meine letzte Frage ist eine eher akademische, nämlich ob der durch den Referenzpathologen Prof. Helpap zweimal bestätigte Gleason-Score 3 + 4 = 7, Grading II auf einer theoretischen Scala mit den Befunden aus der DNA-Z Analyse korrespondiert bzw. eine Äquivalenz ersichtlich ist.

Da sich inzwischen herausgestellt hat, dass es über die zur Verfügung stehenden bildgebenden Verfahren sowohl Befürworter als auch Skeptiker unter Euch gibt, bitte ich um weitere Ratschläge und würde selbst evt. empfehlen, dass bei weiterem PSA-Anstieg zunächst eine FNAB ein guter Einstieg in die dann doch notwendig erscheinende diagnostische Abklärung wäre. 
Wenn die FNAB von einem versierten Arzt vorgenommen werden würde, käme sie m. E. in Betracht. Leider liegen mir keine Adressen von Praxen aus Deutschland vor - ausgenommen Berlin und Düsseldorf. Daher würde ich bitten, mir über die private Mailoption weitere Ärzte aus Deutschland namentlich zu nennen, die in der FNAB versiert und Euch ein Begriff sind.

Besten Dank!

Schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Harro

*Gute Nachrichten

*Liebe Carola-Elke, das sind ja ganz erfreuliche Nachrichten. Mit peridiploid und Proliferationsfraktionen (Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit)
von 7% + 3.7% liegt Dein Bekannter sogar unter meinen Werten. Hier ein Auszug aus meinem Bericht in der Plauderecke mit der Überschrift "Rückblick - Bilanz":




> Im Juli 2007 ließ ich meine 3 Stanzbiopsate vom Oktober 2001 vom Pathologen des Klinikums Ludwigshafen an Prof. Dr. A. Böcking zur Bestimmung der DNA-Ploidie übermitteln. Das Ergebnis war DNA-peridiploid (Typ A nach Tribukait) mit einer allerdings gering erhöhten Wachstumsfraktion von 10%. Daraus könnte man schließen, das der Tumor schon seinerzeit strahlenempfindlich war. Die Zellen mit DNA-Gehalt von 2c dürften auf den Hormonentzug mit Wachstumsstopp reagiert haben. Der bisherige 6-jährige Verlauf passt gut zu dem prognostisch relativ günstigen DNA-Verteilungsmuster. Inzwischen konnte im März dieses Jahres nach einer FNAB (Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie) eine tumorzellenfreie Prostata auf Grund einer erneuten DNA-Ploidie-Befundung ermittelt werden. Da die PSA-Werte sich nach der IMRT auf Werte zwischen 0.39 und 0.36 ng/ml stabilisiert haben, könnte man zunächst von einer hoffentlich längeren rezidivfreien Zeit ausgehen.


Sowohl eine Hormontherapie als auch eine Bestrahlung wären bei dieser Konstellation Erfolg versprechend. Anlässlich einer gestrigen Veranstaltung im Stadthaus in Mannheim zum Thema Krebs, stellte ich den dort auf dem Podium anwesenden Medizinern während der Diskussionsrunde die Frage, ob bei einer Bestrahlung eine begleitende Hormontherapie anzuraten wäre oder ob es nicht besser wäre, das zu unterlassen, weil Tumorzellen dann am besten in ihrer DNA geschädigt würden, wenn sie sich in der Teilungsphase befinden würden. Die Antwort war sehr eindeutig und widerspricht sogar in gewisser Weise den Auslegungen von Prof. Böcking, nämlich während der Bestrahlung keine zusätzliche Hormonbehandlung durchzuführen, und lautete, dass ein an Prostatakrebs erkrankter Mann auf Grund von vorhandenen Studien mit der kombinierten Therapie - also Radiatio + HB - ein längeres Überleben zu erwarten hat. Prof. Wenz, der diese Antwort formulierte, wird mir am 27.11.2008 bei meinem Besuch im Klinikum noch einmal die Studien-Quelle, ich meine Pollack verstanden zu haben, zur Kenntnis bringen.

*"Das Alibi ist wie der Kredit; wenn man beide nicht braucht, hat man sie"
*(Sir Peter Ustinow)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Ergänzung

*Liebe Carola-Elke, vor Begeisterung über die Auswertung per DNA-Zytometrie habe ich 3 Fragen von Dir doch glatt vergessen, zu beantworten. Die Helpap-Befundung korrespondiert mit der DNA-Ploidie. Als HB käme sogar die DHB in Betracht. Man sollte aber auch die nicht geringen Nebenwirkungen auch hinsichtlich der Einbuße von Testosteron durch ein Implantat wie Zoladex als LHRH-Analoga bedenken. Ich würde mich persönlich dann eher für nur Casodex, und zwar dann 150 mg pro Tag und Avodart für die Minimierung der Dihydrotestosteron-Produktion entscheiden. Eine FNAB käme doch zur Zeit wohl kaum noch in Frage. Es sei denn, Dein Bekannter möchte, wie die in Lütjensee gewesenen FNAB-Fans, den aktuellen Status wissen wollen, um damit auch eine bisherige Verlaufskontrolle zu haben. Hierfür käme Dr. Bliemeister in Lütjensee bei Hamburg in Frage.

*"Die Kindheit ist jene herrliche Zeit, in der man dem Bruder zum Geburtstag die Masern geschenkt hat"
*(Sir Peter Ustinow)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Carola-Elke

Eine weitere Adresse für eine evtl. durchzuführende FNAB ist im Klinikum Coburg, nicht so sehr weit weg von heimatlichen Gefilden, bei Prof Strohmaier mit anschließender DNA-Zytometrie bei Prof. Gschwendtner möglich.
http://www.klinikum-coburg.de/cms/index.php?id=20

Aber wie von Hutschi bereits gesagt, ist eine erneute Biopsie und DNA-Zytometrie nur sinnvoll wenn ein zwingender Grund vorliegt, den aktuellen Status kennen zu müssen. Eine ursprüngliche Proliferationsfraktion von 7% deutet auf eine sehr geringe Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit hin, die sich aber, nach m.M. in den vergangenen Jahren verändert haben könnte. Ergo würde bei Veränderung auch eine angepasste Hormon- wie Strahlentherapie Sinn machen.

Es stellt sich aber nach wie vor die Frage aus welchem Areal soll ein Punktat gewonnen werden? Oder handelt es sich nicht um den Bekannten der sich 2003 einer RPE unterzog?

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Schorschel,
leider geht's in diesem thread etwas im Zickzack, denn ich möchte nochmal auf Deine FNAB in Lütjensee zurückkommen. Dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen, weil mich das bislang hierzu Gesagte nicht so recht überzeugt.
1. Hatte Dr. Bliemeister tatsächlich eine "Vorlage", aus der die Lokalisation des Tumors hervorging? 
2. Hatte er nach dieser Vorlage tatsächlich biopsiert?
3. Konnte er dies überhaupt, wenn er nicht mit Ultraschallsteuerung, sondern "freihändig" biopsierte?
Ich würde eher hier die Unzulänglichkeiten sehen, warum Dein Tumor nicht erwischt wurde.
Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## Harro

*Richtigstellung

*Lieber Hartmut, nach unserem persönlichen Kennenlernen in Stuttgart sind erst ein paar Wochen vergangen. Was ist da inzwischen alles schon passiert! Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Rad sich immer schneller dreht. Ich habe zunächst bewusst darauf verzichtet, auf diesen Beitrag von Dir zu reagieren: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2&postcount=69 
Heute möchte ich das nachholen, weil Du inzwischen erneut in ähnlicher Form, den nicht optimalen Ablauf der FNAB in Lütjensee als möglich erachtest. Schorschel möge mir verzeihen, wenn ich also indirekt die an ihn gerichteten Fragen mit beantworte. Prof. Böcking hat ausdrücklich auf Nachfrage darauf hingewiesen, dass in der Hand eines erfahrenen die FNAB ausführenden Arztes auf eine Ultraschall-Begleitung verzichtet werden kann. Natürlich gab es für keinen der Teilnehmer unseres Lütjensee-Abenteuers irgendwelche Vorlagen, wie Du es nennst. Darauf wird mit einiger Sicherheit auch bei den meisten per Stanze gewonnenen Biopsien nicht geachtet worden sein, so dass die Re-Biopsien per Stanze meist auch nur neue Areale in der Prostata treffen. Der Chef der Urologie in einer Klinik in Speyer erläuterte mir sogar ganz stolz, dass er seine mit 16 Stanzen ablaufende Biopsie ausschließlich mit der Nadel direkt am Finger geführt durchführe. Von dieser Methode, die wohl häufiger praktiziert wird, gibt es natürlich auch keine verlässlichen Daten für eine Wiederholung. Dr. Bliemeister hat also ganz klar mit jeweils 3 oder auch mal 4 Einstichen nach der hinlänglich beschriebenen Saugmethode versucht, Gewebeanteile zu erwischen, die bei den bestrahlten Teilnehmern lediglich mehr flüssige Anteile ergaben. Die Gründe hierfür sind in den hier im Forum zu findenden Berichten erläutert. Lieber Hartmut, die Ergebnisse von Lütjensee stellen für mich immer noch das Optimum dar, was anhand der dort biopsierten Teilnehmer mit ihren unterschiedlichen Vorgeschichten zu bekommen war, wobei selbstverständlich auch für Schorschel die Möglichkeit bestand, rein zufällig gerade in solchen Arealen in Lütjensee biopsiert worden zu sein, wo keine Tumorzellen vorhanden waren.

*"Wenn man schon mal der Gefangene seines eigenen Geistes ist, muss man ihn sich doch wenigstens ordentlich einrichten"
*(Sir Peter Ustinow)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Hutschi,
danke für deinen letzten Beitrag. Ich sehe die Dinge immer ganz pragmatisch - meine ich zumindest. Wenn ein erfahrener Arzt Biopsien ohne Ultraschallsteuerung genauso gut vornehmen kann wie mit, so ist das okay und und gut und man kann eine fehlende Ultraschallhilfe als mögliche Unzulänglichkeit ausschließen. Für mich bleibt es dennoch wünschenswert, v.a. die Areale gezielt sich vorzunehmen und dann auch getroffen zu haben, von denen vorweg der tumoröse Befall bekannt war. Es ist doch nicht zu bestreiten, dass genauso wie Stanze auch die FNAB falsche Aussagen trifft, wenn man vorbeigestochert hat.
Da geht mir dein Kommentar, lieber Hutschi,  etwas zu salopp drüber weg:



> Natürlich gab es für keinen der Teilnehmer unseres Lütjensee-Abenteuers irgendwelche Vorlagen, wie Du es nennst. Darauf wird mit einiger Sicherheit auch bei den meisten per Stanze gewonnenen Biopsien nicht geachtet worden sein, so dass die Re-Biopsien per Stanze meist auch nur neue Areale in der Prostata treffen.


Es wird die 100%ige Treffsicherheit nicht geben, aber gar nicht erst zu versuchen, das Optimale zu erreichen, das kann es doch auch nicht sein! Mir geht es absolut nicht darum, an eurer Aktion herumzumäkeln, im Gegenteil. Ich stochere hier ein bißchen herum, weil ich aktuell versuche, eine einigermaßen verläßliche FNAB zu organisieren. Leider gibt es schon Probleme, weil ich diese ambulant vornehmen lassen möchte. Ich werde darüber berichten, wie es ausging.
Grüße aus dem winterlichen Rudersberg
HArtmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo, liebe Carola-Elke,

meine Antworten, Überlegungen und Fragen zu Deinem letzten Beitrag sind wie folgt

1. Der PSA-Wert mit 23 war sehr hoch. Erfolgte die Entscheidung für Bestrahlung, weil das Karzinom schon ausgetreten war?

2. Vor jeder blinden Therapiemaßnahme würde ich zuerst versuchen, den/die Herde zu lokalisieren, und zwar mit PET-Cholin-CT plus MRT. Die Kombination verbessert die Aussagesicherheit bei den erfahrenen Instituten wie Ulm, die dies schon längere Zeit praktizieren. Lars hat die Information vor ein paar Tagen geliefert, dass zurzeit PET-Cholin eine Kassenleistung ist. Deshalb ist Eile geboten, diesen Vorteil wahr zu nehmen.

3. Die gefundene DNA-Ploidie widerspricht nicht dem GS. Es wäre zwar die peritetraploide Verteilung bei GS 7 wahrscheinlicher gewesen und so kann sich Dein Bekannter glücklich schätzen, die peridiploide Verteilung mit der deutlich besseren Prognose gehabt zu haben. Auch für metastasierten PK ist nach Prof. Böcking die Prognose für peridiploid deutlich günstiger, da bei dieser Ausgangsbasis noch nie ein Knochenbefall sondern nur ein Lymphknotenbefall gefunden wurde.

4. Im Punkt vorher habe ich ganz bewusst gehabt zu haben geschrieben, da meiner Meinung nach das Rezidiv eine höhere Malignität haben wird. Die Bestrahlungsleistung mit 72 GY ist in vielen Fällen nicht ausreichend, das Rezidiv zu verhindern und bis 80 GY Strahlungsleistung ergibt sich linear mit jedem GY mehr eine Erfolgsverbesserung, flacht dann ab und ab 85 GY tut sich nicht mehr viel. Dies war eine Untersuchung des Cancer Instituts, Boston, die ich im Rahmen meiner Recherchen zur Protonentherapie gefunden hatte, aber leider nicht abgespeichert habe.
Die DNA-Ploidie Deines Bekannten zeigt im zweiten Lappen eine kleine Häufung bei c = 4 und vereinzelte Zellen zwischen c = 5  6. Die Bestrahlung hat ziemlich sicher den diploiden Anteil vernichtet und übrig geblieben sind die höher malignen und Strahlen unempfindlicheren Zellen, die nun wohl das Rezidiv ausgelöst haben.

5. Meine Skepsis zur Hormontherapie ist bekannt. Ich würde deshalb zur Behandlung des Rezidivs den von Leibowitz als zweiten Schritt empfohlenen Cocktail einsetzen, da ich eine reine Hormonbehandlung ohne Berücksichtigung des aneuploiden Teils als kontraproduktiv ansehe. Gemäß den Untersuchungen von Tribukait führt ab peritetraploide Verteilung die Hormonbehandlung zur Lebensverkürzung. Wie bekannt, ist bei Reinardo innerhalb von sieben Jahren einschließlich DHB-Zeit aus peridiploid x-ploid und bei HansiB innerhalb von ca. 10 Monaten hormonresistent entstanden und aus der x-ploiden Verteilung  mit starken tetraploiden Anteilen wurde in ca. zwei Jahren eine multiploide Verteilung.
Zu überlegen wäre auch noch gleich, mit einer leichten Chemo zu behandeln. Vielleicht gilt auch der Umkehrschluss Die Bösen machen Platz für die Guten.

Zusammengefasst wäre meine Vorgehensweise zuerst zu versuchen, das Rezidiv zu lokalisieren, und wenn dann möglich zu biopsieren, um die Biologie des Rezidivs zu ermitteln. Ab peritetraploid würde ich wie vorher beschrieben verfahren. Beim Glück einer peridiploiden Verteilung würde ich mich an HansiB orientieren und nur das Immunsystem auf Trapp bringen, was natürlich eine große Disziplin in der Lebensführung erfordert. Meine Vorgehensweise würde ich natürlich mit meinem Urologen Dr. Fleischmann, besprechen und sollte es noch offene Punkte geben, dann würde ich die gesamte Vorgehensweise noch mit Dr. Bliemeister zusätzlich besprechen, da ich auch zu ihm nach unserer Aktion und insbesondere nach den Gesprächen über die Beurteilung und Vorgehensweise bei HansiB und Reinardo großes Vertrauen habe.
Danach würde ich meine Therapieentscheidung treffen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hartmuth



> Für mich bleibt es dennoch wünschenswert, v.a. die Areale gezielt sich vorzunehmen und dann auch getroffen zu haben, von denen vorweg der tumoröse Befall bekannt war. Es ist doch nicht zu bestreiten, dass genauso wie Stanze auch die FNAB falsche Aussagen trifft, wenn man vorbeigestochert hat.


Das Problem bei der TRUS gesteuerten Biopsie ist, dass auch dieses Bild nur 2-dimensional ist. Den, die Prostata abtastenden sensiblen Finger eines erfahrenen Urologen halte ich für bedeutend Zielgenauer mit der Kanüle, als dies über die Rinne des Ultraschallkopfes möglich ist. 

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Schorschel,
> leider geht's in diesem thread etwas im Zickzack, denn ich möchte nochmal auf Deine FNAB in Lütjensee zurückkommen. Dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen, weil mich das bislang hierzu Gesagte nicht so recht überzeugt.
> 1. Hatte Dr. Bliemeister tatsächlich eine "Vorlage", aus der die Lokalisation des Tumors hervorging? 
> 2. Hatte er nach dieser Vorlage tatsächlich biopsiert?
> 3. Konnte er dies überhaupt, wenn er nicht mit Ultraschallsteuerung, sondern "freihändig" biopsierte?
> Ich würde eher hier die Unzulänglichkeiten sehen, warum Dein Tumor nicht erwischt wurde.
> Grüße
> Hartmut


Hallo Hartmut!

Zu 1.: Dr. B. hatte insofern eine Vorlage, dass ich ihm im Vorfeld die Aufnahmen von Barentsz geschickt hatte. Er wusste also, in welche Gegend er grundsätzlich reinpieksen sollte.

Zu 2.: Ja, er hat, nach eigener Aussage, bevorzugt in der entsprechenden Gegend biopsiert.

Zu 3. haben Harald und Heribert bereits geantwortet.

Herzliche Grüße nach Rudersberg

Schorschel

----------


## Carola-Elke

> *Gute Nachrichten
> 
> *Liebe Carola-Elke, das sind ja ganz erfreuliche Nachrichten. Mit peridiploid und Proliferationsfraktionen (Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit)
> von 7% + 3.7% liegt Dein Bekannter sogar unter meinen Werten. 
> 
> ...
> Gruß Hutschi


Hallo lieber Hutschi,

habe vielen Dank für die nette Anteilnahme und Deine für die Praxis wertvollen Informationen zu meiner Anfrage. 
Mich freut insbesondere, dass Du auf die langsame Wachstumszeit bei diesem Verteilungsmuster aufmerksam wurdest und hoffe auch in Deinem Interesse, dass sie sich in Euer beider Lebenslauf niederschlägt.
Da der Betroffene aus gesundheitlichen Gründen die Folgen einer DHB nicht leicht wegstecken würde, muss man hier in der Tat mit Bedacht über die weiteren Therapieoptionen im Falle eines Rezidivs nachdenken.

Schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Liebe Carola-Elke
> 
> Eine weitere Adresse für eine evtl. durchzuführende FNAB ist im Klinikum Coburg, nicht so sehr weit weg von heimatlichen Gefilden, bei Prof Strohmaier mit anschließender DNA-Zytometrie bei Prof. Gschwendtner möglich.
> http://www.klinikum-coburg.de/cms/index.php?id=20
> 
> Aber wie von Hutschi bereits gesagt, ist eine erneute Biopsie und DNA-Zytometrie nur sinnvoll wenn ein zwingender Grund vorliegt, den aktuellen Status kennen zu müssen. Eine ursprüngliche Proliferationsfraktion von 7% deutet auf eine sehr geringe Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit hin, die sich aber, nach m.M. in den vergangenen Jahren verändert haben könnte. Ergo würde bei Veränderung auch eine angepasste Hormon- wie Strahlentherapie Sinn machen.
> 
> Es stellt sich aber nach wie vor die Frage aus welchem Areal soll ein Punktat gewonnen werden? Oder handelt es sich nicht um den Bekannten der sich 2003 einer RPE unterzog?
> 
> ...


Lieber Heribert,

vielen Dank für Deinen Ratschlag, denn die Adresse in Coburg war mir nicht bekannt, und man kann nie wissen, ob man sie nicht doch eines Tages benötigt.

Der Bekannte, um den es in diesem Faden geht, ist ein langjähriger virtueller, der in großer Sorge ist und dessen Fragen, die er mir diese Woche erst gestellt hat, hier gut hinein passen. 
Er wohnt in der Gegend von NRW, wo ich bis jetzt keine ausgewiesene FNAB-Adresse kenne.
Auf den sich abzeichnenden weiteren PSA-Anstieg wollte er sich rechtzeitig gut vorbereiten, denn wie ich schon schrieb, schlägt sein derzeitiger Urologe lediglich eine Rebiopsie mittels Stanze vor, die ihm nicht behagt.

An seinem Beispiel kann man sehen, wie sich das virtuelle Bild einer Diagnose, der sich anschließenden Therapie und der Frage, was im Falle eines Rezidivs zu berücksichtigen wäre, aus Teilen zu einem Ganzen formt.

Eine Frage zu Deiner Bemerkung, dass evt. eine weitere Strahlentherapie in Betracht käme  wie ist das konkret zu verstehen, da der Betroffene 2003 bereits mit insgesamt 72 Gy bestrahlt wurde?

Herzliche Grüsse zurück,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Hallo, liebe Carola-Elke,
> 
> meine Antworten, Überlegungen und Fragen zu Deinem letzten Beitrag sind wie folgt
> 
> 1. Der PSA-Wert mit 23 war sehr hoch. Erfolgte die Entscheidung für Bestrahlung, weil das Karzinom schon ausgetreten war?


Hallo lieber Knut, ganz herzlichen Dank für Deine differenzierte Stellungnahme!

Soviel ich weiß, erfolgte die Therapie auf Wunsch des Patienten, dem alternativ eine RPE angeraten wurde, die er wegen der damit häufig verbundenen Nebenwirkungen für sich selbst kategorisch ablehnte.




> 2. Vor jeder blinden Therapiemaßnahme würde ich zuerst versuchen, den/die Herde zu lokalisieren, und zwar mit PET-Cholin-CT plus MRT. Die Kombination verbessert die Aussagesicherheit bei den erfahrenen Instituten wie Ulm, die dies schon längere Zeit praktizieren. Lars hat die Information vor ein paar Tagen geliefert, dass zurzeit PET-Cholin eine Kassenleistung ist. Deshalb ist Eile geboten, diesen Vorteil wahr zu nehmen.


Danke insbesondere für diesen wertvollen Hinweis. 
Ob Eile geboten ist, solange die Kriterien in seinem Fall für das definierte Vorliegen eines Strahlenrezidivs nicht vorliegen, muss man anderweitig versuchen abzuklären.
Sein PSA liegt derzeit bei 2,02 ng/ml und erst bei 3,35 ng/ml wäre bei seinem bekannten Nadir von 1,35 die offiziell anerkannte Schallmauer erreicht.




> 3. Die gefundene DNA-Ploidie widerspricht nicht dem GS. Es wäre zwar die peritetraploide Verteilung bei GS 7 wahrscheinlicher gewesen und so kann sich Dein Bekannter glücklich schätzen, die peridiploide Verteilung mit der deutlich besseren Prognose gehabt zu haben. Auch für metastasierten PK ist nach Prof. Böcking die Prognose für peridiploid deutlich günstiger, da bei dieser Ausgangsbasis noch nie ein Knochenbefall sondern nur ein Lymphknotenbefall gefunden wurde.


Dieser möglichen und differenzierten Interpretation würde ich mich anschließen wollen.




> 4. Im Punkt vorher habe ich ganz bewusst gehabt zu haben geschrieben, da meiner Meinung nach das Rezidiv eine höhere Malignität haben wird. Die Bestrahlungsleistung mit 72 GY ist in vielen Fällen nicht ausreichend, das Rezidiv zu verhindern und bis 80 GY Strahlungsleistung ergibt sich linear mit jedem GY mehr eine Erfolgsverbesserung, flacht dann ab und ab 85 GY tut sich nicht mehr viel. Dies war eine Untersuchung des Cancer Instituts, Boston, die ich im Rahmen meiner Recherchen zur Protonentherapie gefunden hatte, aber leider nicht abgespeichert habe.
> Die DNA-Ploidie Deines Bekannten zeigt im zweiten Lappen eine kleine Häufung bei c = 4 und vereinzelte Zellen zwischen c = 5  6. Die Bestrahlung hat ziemlich sicher den diploiden Anteil vernichtet und übrig geblieben sind die höher malignen und Strahlen unempfindlicheren Zellen, die nun wohl das Rezidiv ausgelöst haben.


Zu der Gesamtstrahlendosis und ob sie damals als ausreichend angesehen wurde, kann ich momentan nichts weiteres aussagen. Danke aber sehr dafür, dass Du extra darauf aufmerksam machst.




> 5. Meine Skepsis zur Hormontherapie ist bekannt. Ich würde deshalb zur Behandlung des Rezidivs den von Leibowitz als zweiten Schritt empfohlenen Cocktail einsetzen, da ich eine reine Hormonbehandlung ohne Berücksichtigung des aneuploiden Teils als kontraproduktiv ansehe. Gemäß den Untersuchungen von Tribukait führt ab peritetraploide Verteilung die Hormonbehandlung zur Lebensverkürzung. Wie bekannt, ist bei Reinardo innerhalb von sieben Jahren einschließlich DHB-Zeit aus peridiploid x-ploid und bei HansiB innerhalb von ca. 10 Monaten hormonresistent entstanden und aus der x-ploiden Verteilung  mit starken tetraploiden Anteilen wurde in ca. zwei Jahren eine multiploide Verteilung.
> Zu überlegen wäre auch noch gleich, mit einer leichten Chemo zu behandeln. Vielleicht gilt auch der Umkehrschluss Die Bösen machen Platz für die Guten.


Ja, dieses Szenario könnte eine weitere logische Schlussfolgerung beinhalten.




> Zusammengefasst wäre meine Vorgehensweise zuerst zu versuchen, das Rezidiv zu lokalisieren, und wenn dann möglich zu biopsieren, um die Biologie des Rezidivs zu ermitteln. Ab peritetraploid würde ich wie vorher beschrieben verfahren. Beim Glück einer peridiploiden Verteilung würde ich mich an HansiB orientieren und nur das Immunsystem auf Trapp bringen, was natürlich eine große Disziplin in der Lebensführung erfordert. Meine Vorgehensweise würde ich natürlich mit meinem Urologen Dr. Fleischmann, besprechen und sollte es noch offene Punkte geben, dann würde ich die gesamte Vorgehensweise noch mit Dr. Bliemeister zusätzlich besprechen, da ich auch zu ihm nach unserer Aktion und insbesondere nach den Gesprächen über die Beurteilung und Vorgehensweise bei HansiB und Reinardo großes Vertrauen habe.
> Danach würde ich meine Therapieentscheidung treffen.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Eine kleine Frage zu Deinem letzten Absatz:
Würdest Du Dich ebenfalls an der schulmedizinisch modernen Definition eines Rezidivs nach Radiatio orientieren? 
PSA > (Nadir + 2) = Rezidiv

Alles Gute und schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## knut.krueger

Liebe Carola-Elke,

die Eile war nur wegen der Kostenseite von mir vorgebracht, da diese Kassenleistung nur Interimscharakter hat. Weiter hatte ich noch darauf hingewiesen, weil Du von psychischer Belastung für Deinen Bekannten aufgrund der PSA-Entwicklung sprachs. Ich würde warten, da ich die Entwicklung noch nicht als so besorgniserregend ansehe. In solchen Definitionen wie PSA > (Nadir + 2)= Rezidiv steckt sehr viel praktische Erfahrung einschließlich abgewogener Risiken, so dass ein Abwarten, ob/bis dieser Wert erreicht wird, nicht groß falsch sein kann/wird.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Carola-Elke

Lieber Knut, habe noch einmal vielen Dank für Deine Meinungsäußerungen, denen ich mich gerne anschließe.

Herzliche Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Harro

*Testosteronentzug

*Liebe Carola-Elke, diversen Beiträgen der letzten Monate von mir war zu entnehmen, das ich schon lange nicht mehr überzeugt davon bin, dass Testosteron der bevorzugte Aufbaustoff eines Prostatakarzinoms ist, obwohl für diese Aussage mal der Nobelpreis für Medizin an Charles B. Huggins verliehen wurde. Rudolf hat in vielen Aufsehen erregenden Beispielen im Forum darauf hingewiesen, dass diese These inzwischen umstritten ist. Nicht erst seit Leibowitz sind wohl mit zusätzlicher stark erhöhter Testosterongabe Prostatakarzinome in ihrer Entwicklung zurück gedrängt worden bzw. wurden die Patienten sogar nicht nur von Tumormasse entlastet sondern sogar fast als geheilt bezeichnet. Unser ehemaliges AK-Mitglied Wolfgang aus Berlin machte mich noch einmal auf ein wohl schon von Rudolf vorgestelltes Buch aus der LEF-Zeitschrift, und zwar aktuellen Datums aufmerksam. Der Titel lautet "Testosterone for Life" von Abraham Morgentaler M.D., Associate Clinical Professor, Harvard Medical School. Unbedingt lesenswert. Noch nicht im Internet abrufbar. Bei Interesse würde ich unter Angabe der E-Mail-Anschrift Wolfgangs Informationen, die auf einzelne Blätter verteilt sind, weiterleiten. 
Ansonsten, liebe Carola-Elke, lehne ich persönlich jede Art Chemotherapie incl. des Leibowitz-Cocktails ab. Zumindest meinem  Alter entsprechend würde ich dann auch gern auf die hiermit evtl. zusätzlichen Nebenwirkungen verzichten wollen. Das ist aber meine ganz persönliche Meinung. Die Entscheidung muss jeder für sich selbst treffen. Die Nebenwirkungen einer HB ohne Implantat bedeuten zwar auch eine Gynäkomastie (Brustvergrößerung), die schmerzhaft sein kann, aber beherrschbar ist, aber das Testosteron geht nicht verloren.

*"Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren"
*(Anonym)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Carola-Elke



> Er wohnt in der Gegend von NRW, wo ich bis jetzt keine ausgewiesene FNAB-Adresse kenne.
> Auf den sich abzeichnenden weiteren PSA-Anstieg wollte er sich rechtzeitig gut vorbereiten, denn wie ich schon schrieb, schlägt sein derzeitiger Urologe lediglich eine Rebiopsie mittels Stanze vor, die ihm nicht behagt.


Lies Dir für NRW doch bitte mal die Diagnostikbeschreibung der Urologie des Marienhospitals Düsseldorf durch.
http://www.prostatatherapiezentrum.de/diagnose.php



> Eine Frage zu Deiner Bemerkung, dass evt. eine weitere Strahlentherapie in Betracht käme  wie ist das konkret zu verstehen, da der Betroffene 2003 bereits mit insgesamt 72 Gy bestrahlt wurde?


Aus den Expertengesprächen der diesjährigen AUA, die in Chicago stattfand, lies sich ableiten, dass es nach den modernen 3D geführten Bestrahlungen im Einzelfall heute möglich ist, ganz gezielt eine weitere Bestrahlung durchführen zu können. Die Links der Gesprächsrunden von der AUA und der EAU 2008 schicke ich Dir aus rechtlichen Gründen © per PN. 

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Schorschel, Hutschi, Heribert,

wieder ein Sprung aufs Nebengleis zur FNAB. Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Man muß es wohl so sehen: Leider gibt es im Forum aktuell noch keine handfesten Patientenbeispiele die die FNAB eindeutig stützen würden. So bleibt die Diskussion theoretisch und man kann Knut zustimmen:



> Schorschel, Hutschi und ich, da wir alle eine Therapie gemacht haben, taugen nicht zur Bewertung, ob die FNAB bei AS als Verlaufskontrolle geeignet ist.


Grüße Hartmut

----------


## Carola-Elke

> *Testosteronentzug*
> 
> ...
>  Der Titel lautet "Testosterone for Life" von Abraham Morgentaler M.D., Associate Clinical Professor, Harvard Medical School. Unbedingt lesenswert. Noch nicht im Internet abrufbar. Bei Interesse würde ich unter Angabe der E-Mail-Anschrift Wolfgangs Informationen, die auf einzelne Blätter verteilt sind, weiterleiten. 
> ...


Lieber Hutschi, danke für Deine Aufmerksamkeit und ja, ich stimme mit Dir ebenfalls darin überein, dass die Bedeutung des Testosterons eine viel weitreichendere als die bis vor kurzem noch dargestellte hat.
Natürlich würde ich mich über die Zusendung des unveröffentlichten Artikels freuen - meine Adresse kennst Du hoffentlich noch?! Heutzutage muss man mit den Veröffentlichung extrem vorsichtig sein, wie uns Rudolfs Schicksal in beängstigender Weise vor Augen führt. Drücken wir die Daumen, dass die Dame, die den Ärger vom Zaune gebrochen hat, dem uneigennützigen Ansinnen Rudolfs gegenüber in angemessener Form reagieren wird und sich leise zurückzieht.




> Ansonsten, liebe Carola-Elke, lehne ich persönlich jede Art Chemotherapie incl. des Leibowitz-Cocktails ab. Zumindest meinem  Alter entsprechend würde ich dann auch gern auf die hiermit evtl. zusätzlichen Nebenwirkungen verzichten wollen. Das ist aber meine ganz persönliche Meinung. Die Entscheidung muss jeder für sich selbst treffen. Die Nebenwirkungen einer HB ohne Implantat bedeuten zwar auch eine Gynäkomastie (Brustvergrößerung), die schmerzhaft sein kann, aber beherrschbar ist, aber das Testosteron geht nicht verloren.
> 
> *"Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren"
> *(Anonym)
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


Auch das beurteile ich so wie Du und gebe zu bedenken, dass die schulmedizinische Sicht, den Krebs "mit aller Gewalt, allen Waffen" besiegen zu wollen, eine zu einseitige und eingeschränkte ist, wie uns Rudolf, HansiB, Ulrich, Schorschel u.a. immer wieder vor Augen führen. Die Redifferenzierung der Zellen wird auch in wissenschaftlichen Kreisen mit großem Interesse zunehmend diskutiert.

Herzliche Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Liebe Carola-Elke
> 
> Lies Dir für NRW doch bitte mal die Diagnostikbeschreibung der Urologie des Marienhospitals Düsseldorf durch.
> http://www.prostatatherapiezentrum.de/diagnose.php
> 
> Aus den Expertengesprächen der diesjährigen AUA, die in Chicago stattfand, lies sich ableiten, dass es nach den modernen 3D geführten Bestrahlungen im Einzelfall heute möglich ist, ganz gezielt eine weitere Bestrahlung durchführen zu können. Die Links der Gesprächsrunden von der AUA und der EAU 2008 schicke ich Dir aus rechtlichen Gründen © per PN. 
> 
> Herzliche Grüße
> Heribert


Lieber Heribert,

vielen Dank für die private Mail - da wiederholen sich die "rechtlichen" Hinweise mal wieder, denn diese wertvollen Inhalte sollten eigentlich jedem Patienten zur Verfügung stehen, um Informationen zu erhalten, die für sein Leben als betroffener Patient wichtig sind. Aber das alles wird wohl zunehmend zum öffentlich-rechtlichen Problem, wenn man nicht aufpasst. 
Darum danke noch einmal sehr für die Links und Deinen Beitrag zu meinen Fragen.

Herzliche Grüsse und alles Gute weiterhin,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Hallo Schorschel, Hutschi, Heribert,
> 
> wieder ein Sprung aufs Nebengleis zur FNAB. Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Man muß es wohl so sehen: Leider gibt es im Forum aktuell noch keine handfesten Patientenbeispiele die die FNAB eindeutig stützen würden. So bleibt die Diskussion theoretisch und man kann Knut zustimmen:
> 
> Grüße Hartmut


Hallo lieber Hartmut,

ich vergas, Dich gestern bereits dankend anzusprechen, denn die Hartnäckigkeit Deiner Fragestellung zur erfolgreichen Abnahme einer FNAB ist in meinen Augen von elementarer Bedeutung, so dass auch ich mich überhaupt in dem ausufernden Thread zu Wort gemeldet habe. 

Hoffentlich verträgt die "Plauderecke" diesen Faden, denn ich fand ihn überaus informativ. 
Die Diskutanten blieben thematisch am Ball und ich würde behaupten, dass die Eingangsthesen des Herrn Dr. Schlick durch den weiteren Inhalt, der differenziert und lebendig war, beispielhaft widerlegt wurden.

Schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Schorschel

Es tut gut, liebe Carola, Dich wieder "an Bord" zu haben - nicht nur, aber auch wegen so nüchtern-sachlicher Feststellungen wie dieser:




> ...und ich würde behaupten, dass die Eingangsthesen des Herrn Dr. Schlick durch den weiteren Inhalt, der differenziert und lebendig war, beispielhaft wiederlegt wurden.
> 
> Schöne Grüsse,
> 
> Carola-Elke


Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo, 

ich möchte mich hiermit im Namen des Betroffenen, dem Ihr alle soviele hilfreiche Antworten gegeben habt, herzlich bedanken!

Schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Harro

*Sprung auf ein Nebengleis
*
Lieber Hartmut, am 12.8.2008 hast Du mir ein Konvolut an wissenschaftlichen Studien in teilweise englischer Sprache zum intensiven Lesen übermittelt. Eine wahrlich gigantische Aufgabe. Immerhin war auch ein eigens für mich bestimmter Anhang mit Deinen persönlichen Erkenntnissen und Deiner Einstellung zu den Themen DNA-Ploidie und FNAB mit der Bitte um meine Meinung hierzu includiert. Es mag wohl so sein, dass der AK intern von seiner Aufgabenstellung und inhaltlichen Zielsetzung zu wenig ausgerichtet war, so dass immer wieder ziemlich wildwüchsige Ansichten um Ploidie und FNAB an die Öffentlichkeit getragen wurden, die der Kritik nicht standhalten konnten. Das Rationale der Ploidiebestimmung wurde so entgegen der Absicht ihrer Verfechter desavouiert. Das lag aber nur zum Teil am AK, denn die Aufgabenstellung war vom BPS vorgegeben. Zudem traten wir eher als Einzelkämpfer auf, weil wir nicht die offizielle Unterstützung vom BPS deutlich machen konnten und sie ja fast privat auch nur von Günter hatten. 
Du zitierst eine Aussage von Prof. Böcking wie folgt:      




> Es ist richtig, dass eine Zell- oder Gewebsentnahme zum Zweck der Verlaufskontrolle optimal an denselben Stellen der Prostata erfolgen sollte, an welchen auch die Erstdiagnose gestellt wurde. Doch scheitert dies in der Praxis meist an der Kleinheit der Prostata einerseits und den trotz TRUS immer noch begrenzten Möglichkeiten reproduzierbar definierte Areale darin zu treffen.


In diesem Zusammenhang bringst Du zum Ausdruck, das man das Histogramm von Reinardo anlässlich der Aktion Lütjensee vorsichtig interpretieren und nicht verabsolutieren sollte. Eine sicher interessante Variante der Auslegung ist Dein Hinweis darauf, den dokumentierten Veränderungsvorgang zu relativieren, weil möglicherweise harmlosere Tumorzellen durch die FNAB nicht erreicht wurden. 




> Diese Aussage bestätigt im Grunde meine Vermutung, dass man Reinardos Histogramm von 2008 vorsichtig interpretieren und nicht verabsolutieren sollte. Ich vermute mal eher unsystematische Anstrengungen einer Repräsentativitätskontrolle bei der FN-Biopsierung. Man darf also annehmen, den dokumentierten Veränderungsvorgang selbst relativierter sehen zu können, weil harmlosere Tumorzellen durch die FNAB nicht erreicht wurden. Zumindest darf bezweifelt werden, dass die wiedergegebene Struktur die tatsächliche aktuelle Verteilung der DNA-Dichte repräsentiert. Wenn doch, liegt ein gewaltiger Verlust von Suppressorgenen vor, die die Zellteilung überwachen sollten. Die Veränderung gegenüber 2007 dokumentiert einen chromosomalen Vorgang, der eine auffällige Verringerung der optischen Dichte bei über 50% der Zellkerne impliziert bei gleichzeitiger Konzentration von ca. 88% der Zellen im aneuploiden Bereich zwischen 2,33 und 3,66 (DI 1,2  1,83). Was hätte diese Reduktionslawine ausgelöst, diesen umfangreichen und systematischen Verlust von Chromosomen? Eine rasante Teilungsaktivität hätte sich entwickelt, die prognostisch tatsächlich nichts Gutes ahnen ließe. Auch wenn man das Ausmaß der gegenwärtigen Malignität bezweifeln wollte, ein eine Entwicklung zu höherer Malignität gegenüber 2007 dürfrte tatsächlich auch objektiv zu verzeichnen sein. Einigermaßen Klärung könnte nur eine erneute bzw die nächste Biopsie bringen, wobei die Proliferation unbedingt mit festgestellt werden sollte. Ob dies über die DNA-Analyse oder immunzytochemisch mit MIB-1 oder Ki67 bestimmt wird, ist letzten Endes nicht von Belang. Und damit wären wir beim nächsten Thema:





> Die prognostisch relevante S-Phase-Bestimmung, welche Tribukait empfohlen hat (>/< 5 %), bezog sich im Wesentlichen auf DNA-diploide Tumoren, wie sie auch Prof. Böcking aus methodischen Gründen befürwortet. Bei den anderen DNA-Histogrammen (tetraploid, x-ploid, multiploid) empfiehlt auch Tribukait nicht eine S-Phase-Bestimmung. Präsziser als mit DNA-Zytometrie ist diese im Übrigen mit immunzytochemischen Proliferationsmarkern, wie Ki67, PCNA oder anderen auch an FNAB´s zu ermitteln.
> Auch Tribukait hätte bei dem genannten Patienten keine präzise S-Phase-Bestimmung durchführen können (oder sollen!). Er hätte ja für jede Stammlinie einen eigenen Prozentsatz ermitteln müssen. Da sich aber S-Phase-Zellen der einen Zellpopulation mit Zellen der übrigen Zellzyklusphasen der anderen Populationen überlagern, ist eine getrennte DNA-zytometrische Angabe für die unterschiedlichen Populationen gar nicht möglich. Immunzytochemisch ist das allerdings durchaus machbar.


Und dann legst Du noch mal richtig los: 




> Die hochinteressante Schrift von B. Tribukait Klinische Bedeutung der DNA-Durchfluß-Zytometrie beim Prostatakarzinom aus den Jahre 2005 widerspricht Prof. Böckings obiger Aussage deutlich. Tribukait hat seine zellzyklus-analytischen Daten nicht immunzytochemisch, sondern durchflußzytometrisch bestimmt. Nach Böcking hätte er dies nicht dürfen. Tribukait schreibt u.a. : Dank der hohen Genauigkeit, mit welcher der DNA-Gehalt der einzelnen Zellen so gemessen werden kann und dank der großen Zahl gemessener Zellkerne, lässt sich gleichzeitig der Anteil der Tumorzellen in den verschiedenen Phasen des Zellzyklus mit guter statistischer Genauigkeit feststellen.(Seite 115f).Dies bezog sich nicht nur auf diploide Tumore. Tribukait dokumentiert auf den Folgeseiten Histogramme mit diploiden und aneuploiden Verteilungen unter jeweiliger Angabe des unterschiedlichen S-Phase-Anteils in Prozent. Auf Seite 128 und 129 sind Tabellen dargestellt, die Zusammenhänge zwischen S-Phase-Fraktion, Stadium und Grad für unterschiedliche DNA-Indices bei neudiagnostizierten Prostatakarzinomen ausweisen. 
> Wie sollten solche und andere Untersuchungsergebnisse zustandekommen, wenn man Böckings Einschränkungen für Proliferationsbestimmungen gelten läßt? Mir ist unverständlich, warum Böcking mit seinen Aussagen zur S-Phase-Bestimmung mittels DNA-Gehalt in letzter Konsequenz deren Nutzen zur Bedeutungslosigkeit relativiert. Möglicherweise hängt dies doch mit Restriktionen der Bildanalyse zusammen, die bekanntlich sein Kind ist. Eine Quelle beschreibt (ich hatte mir leider den Verfasser nicht und nur das Zitat vermerkt): Der Vorteil der Durchflußzytometrie besteht darin, eine Vielzahl von Zellen innerhalb kürzester Zeit messen zu können [30, 35]. Im Gegensatz dazu können bei der Bildzytophotometrie nur relativ wenige Tumorzellen vermessen werden. Darausfolglich ist die Messung subtiler unterschiedlicher Zellkomponenten und die Erfassung genauer kinetischer Wachstumsstadien z.B. Zellzyklusanalysen, entweder gar nicht oder nur eingeschränkt möglich.(Unterstreichung von mir). Die Forschung ist heute viel weiter, als Prof. Böckings Aussagen es nahe legen. Selbstverständlich können S-Phase-Zellen und Zellen der übrigen Zellzyklusphasen in einer durchflußzytometrischen Zellzyklusanalyse unterschieden werden. Auch die Bestimmung der Apoptoserate ist möglich.


An anderer Stelle bemerkst Du unterstützt von Knuts Aussagen, dass die bei Schorschel, Knut und mir vorgenommene FNAB wegen vorheriger erfolgreicher Therapien für eine Verlaufskontrolle nicht geeignet waren. Das muss man wohl so sehen. Aber auch hier wäre es sicher interessant die bei Auftreten eines Rezidivs erneut per FNAB vorgenommene DNA-Ploidie zu erfahren. 




> Es wird die 100%ige Treffsicherheit nicht geben, aber gar nicht erst zu versuchen, das Optimale zu erreichen, das kann es doch auch nicht sein! Mir geht es absolut nicht darum, an eurer Aktion herumzumäkeln, im Gegenteil. Ich stochere hier ein bißchen herum, weil ich aktuell versuche, eine einigermaßen verläßliche FNAB zu organisieren. Leider gibt es schon Probleme, weil ich diese ambulant vornehmen lassen möchte.


Ich bin eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass Du nun für Dich selbst das Optimum herausholen wirst, wenn man diese Einblendung von Dir mit in den Ring wirft: 




> Nochmal zu Lutjensee, das angesprochen wurde. Ich denke, es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn nach einer Therapie wie Strahlentherapie oder auch ADT keine tumorösen Anteile mehr gefunden werden können  ob mit Stanzbiopsie, mit FNAB oder bildgebenden Verfahren. Dies schließt nicht aus, dass oft nach Jahren überlebensfähige Kleinstkrebszellen wieder zu wachsen beginnen und Ärger machen. Insofern darf man aus der Lütjensee-Aktion keine falschen Rückschlüsse in Bezug auf die Zuverlässigkeit einer FNAB ziehen. Aber auch aus einem anderen Grund sollte man m.E. die FNAB-Ergebnisse von Lutjensee nicht unbedingt einem Belastungstest unterziehen und daran die Beurteilung einer FNAB festmachen. Ohne die Aktion kritisieren zu wollen, ich sehe die dortige Biopsierung nicht so optimal vorbereitet, wie es wünschenswert gewesen wäre. Wie für die Stanzbiopsie so gilt auch für die FNAB: Eine erfolgreiche Rebiopsierung sollte sich anhand früherer Diagnosedaten vergewissert haben, in welchen Arealen der Prostata die tumorösen Anteile lokalisiert waren, um gezielter vorgehen zu können und so den Grad der Zuverlässigkeit zu erhöhen. Dann könnte man die FNAB für die Verlaufskontrolle bei AS schon für ausreichend halten. Ohne zusätzliche Markerprüfungen würde ichs allerdings nicht machen. PSA-Beobachtung scheint mir selbstverständlich und je nach dessen Entwicklung sind an gewissen Stationen sicherlich auch bildgebende Kontrollen angebracht.


Das hört sich, lieber Hartmut, alles ganz toll an; wird aber in der gängigen Praxis nur Wunschdenken bleiben. Wenn ich meine eigenen ersten Biopsiebefunde zu Rate ziehen müsste, so ergeben sich wohl kaum Anhaltspunkte für eine Re-Biopsie, um das zu bewerkstelligen, was Dir als Idealfall vorschwebt. Welche Vorstellungen andererseits selbst anerkannte Insider von dem Personenkreis haben, die sich für alles, was mit Ploidie, DNA, Zytometrie etc. zusammenhängt, interessieren, magst Du dieser Schilderung von mir entnehmen:

Richtig lustig wurde es an einem der letzten Samstage anlässlich des Mannheimer Krebstages, als ein ebenfalls an Prostatakrebs erkrankter Mann beim Stichwort DNA-Plodie wissen wollte, was man denn darunter zu verstehen habe. Der zufällig anwesende SHG-Leiter bat mich als ebenfalls zufällig daneben stehender Betroffener, dem Fragenden doch bitte eine Erklärung dazu abzugeben. Er bemerkte aber beiläufig mit dem Blick auf mich, dass es sich um Sektierer handeln würde, die daran, also an den Sinn einer DNA-Ploidie glauben würden. Ich bin schon mal im Forum mit der Bezeichnung Dampfplauderer konfrontiert worden, obwohl man mich inzwischen aufgeklärt hat, dass das in Bayern eigentlich eine unter Freunden übliche Anrede dann sei, wenn man selbst mit seinem Latein, sprich Wissen am Ende sei und man Gefahr laufe, dem Dampfplauderer gegenüber ins Hintertreffen zu geraten. Aber mit dem Vorwurf, ein Sektierer zu sein, kann ich mich ganz und gar nicht anfreunden. Unter Synonymen findet man hierzu Ketzer oder Abtrünnige. Du siehst also, lieber Hartmut, gegen welche Windmühlen wir vermeintlichen Sektierer anzurennen haben. Wenn Du nun immer noch für Dich persönliche Zweifel hegst, per FNAB einen Zwischenbefund erlangen zu können, solltest Du Dich an dem lang bewährten Spruch aufrichten, dass nämlich der Glaube Berge versetzen kann; vielleicht sogar Deine Tumorzellen da hin, wo Du sie am liebsten hättest, nämlich in der Hölle, auf jeden Fall ganz weit weg von Dir.

*"Pflichten erfüllt man am besten, indem man sie zu Neigungen macht" * (Ingrid van Bergen
*"Seine Pflicht erkennen und tun, das ist die Hauptsache"
*(Friedrich II, König von Preußen)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Hutschi,
da bist du ja mit Volldampf aufs Nebengleis gesprungen. Nun, das mit dem AK ist Vergangenheit und sicherlich ist es richtig darauf hinzuweisen, dass dem AK thematisch enge Grenzen gezogen waren. Was die Durchflußzytometrie im Vergleich zur Bildanalyse anbelangt, so bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob dieses Thema hier von Interesse ist. Hat die Ploidie bei der PK-Diagnose schon hierzulande einen geringen Stellenwert, so scheint mir relativ nebensächlich, mit welchen Methoden diese bestimmt wird, zumindest soweit es nicht um zusätzliche Marker geht. Hochinteressant vor allem für technologisch Interessierte ist das Thema allemal. 
Bei der FNAB scheinen die wenigen, die in unserem Lande auch Prostatabiopsien durchführen, ganz unkompliziert vorzugehen. Meine von dir zitierten Ausführungen erscheinen hier in der Tat zu theoretisch. Ich habe mit Dr. Bliemeister in Lütjensee Kontakt aufgenommen gehabt und mich vor wenigen Tagen dann in Coburg bei Prof. Strohmaier per FNAB biopsieren lassen. Auch er biopsiert ohne Ultraschallunterstützung, weil er schlicht für sich als auf diesem Gebiet erfahrener Arzt darin keinen Vorteil sieht.
Wenn mir die Ergebnisse vorliegen, werde ich darüber berichten. Ich selbst warte darauf mit Spannung.
Grüße aus Rudersberg
Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hartmut,

das sind ja wirklich interessante Neuigkeiten. Was war der Grund für diese FNAB? Reine Verlaufskontrolle in der Nähe des Nadirs oder gibt es Sorge wegen PSA-Anstieg? Was mich noch sehr interessiert, ist wie Du FNAB zu Stanzbiopsie empfunden hast, und ob es Nachwirkungen gegeben hat?

Gruß Knut.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Knut,
in der Literatur konnte ich nachlesen, dass bereits nach 6 Monaten HB eine Ploidiebestimmung u.U. eine Regression nachweisen kann. Bei mir sind es jetzt 17 Monate und ich bin einfach neugierig, wie das Ergebnis aussehen wird. Es muß dabei auch klar sein, dass das Ergebnis Raum für Interpretationen lassen wird, wie immer es aussieht. Manifester wird die Sache erst, wenn ich in einem oder eineinhalb jahren eine weitere Biopsie vornehmen lasse. Die FNAB habe ich gewählt, weil sie schonender ist. Die Vorstellung einer durch wiederholte Stanzbiopsien vernarbten Prostata, die ja durch die Therapie auch kleiner geworden ist, finde ich nicht gerade sympathisch. Für den Zweck der Ploidiebestimmung ist die FNAB ausreichend und keinesfalls weniger repräsentativ als eine Stanzbiopsie ist. Bei mir hält sich noch mein Nadir.
Die Biopsierung war völlig komplikationslos und schmerzfrei. Die 300 km Autofahrt nach Hause konnte ich nach einer kleinen Sicherheitspause sofort im Anschluß antreten. Ich muß allerdings hinzufügen, dass auch meine Erstbiopsie per Stanze unproblematisch und schmerzfrei verlief.
Grüße von Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hartmut,

Toll, einfach toll!! Auch ich werde demnächst eine FNAB machen, weil es mich interessiert, was es an PK-Zellen zu sehen gibt. Bei wem lässt Du die Ploidie bestimmen?

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Knut,
> in der Literatur konnte ich nachlesen, dass bereits nach 6 Monaten HB eine Ploidiebestimmung u.U. eine Regression nachweisen kann. Bei mir sind es jetzt 17 Monate und ich bin einfach neugierig, wie das Ergebnis aussehen wird. Es muß dabei auch klar sein, dass das Ergebnis Raum für Interpretationen lassen wird, wie immer es aussieht. Manifester wird die Sache erst, wenn ich in einem oder eineinhalb jahren eine weitere Biopsie vornehmen lasse. Die FNAB habe ich gewählt, weil sie schonender ist. Die Vorstellung einer durch wiederholte Stanzbiopsien vernarbten Prostata, die ja durch die Therapie auch keiner geworden ist, finde ich nicht gerade sympatisch. Für den Zweck der Ploidiebestimmung ist die FNAB ausreichend und keinesfalls weniger repräsentativ als eine Stanzbiopsie ist. Bei mir hält sich noch mein Nadir.
> Die Biopsierung war völlig komplikationslos und schmerzfrei. Die 300 km Autofahrt nach Hause konnte ich nach einer kleinen Sicherheitspause sofort im Anschluß antreten. Ich muß allerdings hinzufügen, dass auch meine Erstbiopsie per Stanze unproblematisch und schmerzfrei verlief.
> Grüße von Hartmut


Hallo Hartmut, das finde ich, weil ich mich schon lange für die Ploidie interessiere, natürlich auch sehr spannend. 




> Am 17.8.07 DNA-zytologische Untersuchung der Biopsieproben bei Prof. Böcking, Düsseldorf bestätigt Gleason,


Würdest Du mir bzw. uns evtl. schon vor dem neuen Befund die genaue Verteilung der Untersuchung vom 17.8.07 mitteilen? 

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Willkommen im Klub

*Hallo, Dieter, das ist eine erfreuliche Überraschung zum Jahresende.




> das finde ich, weil ich mich schon lange für die Ploidie interessiere, natürlich auch sehr spannend.


Vielleicht kommt es dank Deiner guten Kontakte doch noch zu einer zumindest  teilweisen Renaissance der DNA-Ploidie-Bestimmung.

*Wer seine Meinung nie zurückzieht, liebt sich selbst mehr als die Wahrheit"   
*(Joseph Joubert)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Dieter,
bei meiner Erstbiopsie war in den 3 Stanzen der rechten Prostatahälfte überwiegend GS=3 festgestellt worden, in der linken Hälfte dagegen auch GS=4 zu ca. 30%. Die Ploidie ergab rechts diploid und links tetraploid.
Die Schwachstelle und damit Unsicherheit bei diesem Befund liegt in der geringen Anzahl Stanzen (insgesamt 6), die alle positiv waren. Ich kann mir nicht sicher sein, ob an einem GS=5 vorbeigestochen wurde.
Die alten und neuen Histogramme werde ich in einem Gesamtbericht  hier einstellen.
Knut, mein Material wird von Dr. Gschwendtner untersucht, dem Leiter der Pathologie im Klinikum Coburg. Mit ihm arbeitet Prof. Strohmaier natürlich zusammen. Beide haben auch schon verschiedene FAchartikel gemeinsam veröffentlicht.
Ich hoffe meinen Computer vor Weihnachten wieder zur Verfügung zu haben. Er wird morgen vom BKA (ihr lest richtig!) abgeholt, da jemand versuchte, mein Konto zu plündern und sie glauben, bei meinem Fall dem Täter nah auf der  Spur zu sein. 
Grüße von Hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Forumsfreunde,

gestern rief mich Prof. Stohmaier vom Klinikum Coburg an und bereitete mir ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk. Meine Ploidiebestimmung brachte das Ergebnis diploid. Alle tetraploiden Krebszellen sind verschwunden. Prof. Stohmaier bestätigte ein volles Ansprechen der Therapie (PADT, ADT3 oder auch DHB). Es habe keine Selektion stattgefunden, die vielleicht zu erwarten gewesen wäre. Ich werde berichten, wenn ich den Befund schriftlich habe.

Ein weiteres Weihnachtsgeschenk brachte der Anruf meiner Bank. Beim Homebanking waren 2.550,-  durch eine Trojanersoftware auf meinem Rechner auf ein Fremdkonto geleitet worden. Das Geld habe ich inzwischen wieder erhalten.

Allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und im neuen Jahr alles Gute!

Liebe Grüße aus Rudersberg
Hartmut

----------


## Harro

*Frohe Botschaft*

Lieber Hartmut, doppelter Glückspilz. Ich freue mich mit Dir. Auf ein weiteres gutes Gelingen.

*"Erfahrung vermehrt unsere Weisheit, verringert aber unsere Torheiten"*
(Josh Billings)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hartmut,

gratulation, es ist schön, mal eine funktionierende HB schwarz auf weiß zu sehen, das ist ja eine Seltenheit, wer macht schon eine DNA Kontrolle.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Holger

Ich glaube, wir sind hier schon lange "off topic". Ich schließe den Thread jetzt.

vg

Holger

----------

